# Maps



## nickel (Jul 2, 2012)

Για έναν άνθρωπο με του κόσμου τα ταξιδιωτικά απωθημένα το Google Earth, οι εναέριες λήψεις και οι τρι(σ)διάστατες φωτογραφίες του Google Maps και του Bing Maps είναι μια ευκαιρία για τσάρκες σε μέρη γνωστά και άγνωστα — ναι, ακόμα και σε γνωστά, μέρη που επισκέφτηκα παλιά, για να τα ξαναθυμηθώ, να δω τι αλλαγές έχουν γίνει τα τελευταία χρόνια. Αλλά και σε μέρη που έχουμε θαυμάσει σε φωτογραφίες ή στον κινηματογράφο, η επίσκεψη μέσα από αυτές τις εφαρμογές μπορεί να είναι από μαγευτική μέχρι σκέτη απογοήτευση. 

Στο PCWorld έχει τώρα μια σύγκριση του Google Maps με το Bing Maps, αιτία που εντείνεται ο ανταγωνισμός τους, για το δικό μας το καλό. Μπορείτε να διαβάσετε τη σύγκριση και να πάρετε ιδέες εδώ (3 σελίδες):
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2583...of_satellite_images.html#tk.nl_wbx_h_topstory

Αν έχετε δει τίποτα ενδιαφέρον στους χάρτες, μοιραστείτε το.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αν έχετε δει τίποτα ενδιαφέρον στους χάρτες, μοιραστείτε το.




http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/shortsharpscience/2011/12/satellite-image-shows-kim-jong.html


----------



## Earion (Jul 2, 2012)

Ένα ενδιαφέρον αφιέρωμα από το ΒΗΜΑ Science (30.6-1.7.2012) για το αμερικανικό σχέδιο *Digital Earth*:

*Ψηφιακή Γη. Ποιος θα τη φτιάξει;*
Το όραμα του Αλ Γκορ για μια Ψηφιακή Γη, βρίσκεται πιο κοντά στην υλοποίηση αλλά... μακρύτερα από τον στόχο


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2012)

@bernie:
Υπήρχε πριν από μερικά χρόνια μια σειρά από εντυπωσιακές νυχτερινές φωτογραφίες από δορυφόρους που έδιναν την ευκαιρία και για ενδιαφέρουσες συγκρίσεις. Φαντάζομαι ότι η σύγκριση Νότιας με Βόρεια Κορέα πρέπει να είναι η πιο χτυπητή αντίθεση. Και με την ευκαιρία:

Ο γυμνός από πόλεις φωτοχάρτης της Β. Κορέας στο Google:
https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=no...=7.043526,15.974121&t=h&hnear=North+Korea&z=7

Και ο αντίστοιχος στο Bing:
http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=40...=7&dir=0&sty=b&where1=North Korea&form=LMLTCC

Αλήθεια, πώς να τον λέμε το χάρτη που φτιάχνουν με δορυφορικές φωτογραφίες;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> Στο PCWorld έχει τώρα μια σύγκριση του Google Maps με το Bing Maps, αιτία που εντείνεται ο ανταγωνισμός τους, για το δικό μας το καλό.


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4198-Bing-etc&p=94081&viewfull=1#post94081



nickel said:


> Αν έχετε δει τίποτα ενδιαφέρον στους χάρτες, μοιραστείτε το.


Εννοείς στα τρία χρόνια που μεσολάβησαν; http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3684-%CE%93%CE%B5%CE%B9%CE%B1-%CF%83%CE%BF%CF%85-Google-%CE%BC%CE%B5-%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%82-%CF%87%CE%AC%CF%81%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%82-%CF%83%CE%BF%CF%85!&p=40417&viewfull=1#post40417


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2012)

Α ναι, τα είχα απολαύσει αυτά, αλλά τώρα βλέπω ότι δεν υπάρχει πια ο πρώτος σύνδεσμος (100 Awesome Findings on Google Maps). Πάω να δω αν διορθώνεται. 

Μπα, μόνο αν υπάρχει στο αποθετήριο παλιών σελίδων. Πώς το είπαμε αυτό; :huh:


----------



## Earion (Jul 2, 2012)

*Πώς φυλακίζονται τα παιδιά σε όλο και στενότερο χώρο*: Άρθρο της Daily Mail (15.6.2007) που βάζει στο χάρτη το ζωτικό χώρο που είχαν στη διάθεσή τους καθώς μεγάλωναν τα παιδιά της ίδιας οικογένειας σε διαδοχικές γενιές.

Επίσης και εδώ (με μεγαλύτερο χάρτη).


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2012)

*100’s of Interesting Google Maps Locations*
(As retrieved from the Internet Archive and adapted by nickel for this page)

Using Google Maps we can find some satellite pictures of some pretty amazing things. Here are a few I and some friends have found. Please post in the comment section if you have any others!

*Interesting Locations*
Vegas
Belagio Fountain
Statue of Liberty
Ground Zero
Memphis Pyramid
Buried Warheads
Hollywood Sign
Nude Beach
Michael Jackson’s Neverland ranch.
Twin Nuclear Reactors
U.S./Mexico Border crossing at San Ysidro, CA
49ers game in progress at 3Com Park
Yankee Stadium
Alfred I. duPont Hospital for Children - and the old duPont mansion and grounds on-site.
Turner Field (Home of the Braves)
Salem County, NJ - Hope Creek Nuclear Plant
Mall of America
Cedar Point
Wrigley Field
Busch Stadium
Veteran’s Stadium (Phillies Game in progress)
Police Academy driving pratice Range
Fort Benning Parachute Training ground 
Alcatraz
St. Louis Arch
Empire State building
Trinity nuclear test site
Mt. St. Helens
Space needle
CN tower and Toronto Sky Dome
Easter Island, South Pacific
Playboy Mansion
Mount Rushmore
Old Faithful
SeaWorld
Diamond Head Hawaii
US Space and Rocket Center in Huntsville, AL (Space Camp)
LAX Airport
Disneyland
Disneyworld
Hoover Dam
Palo Verde Nuclear Power Plant Washington Monument, Washinton D.C.
Titan Missile Museum Note the black half-circle, that is the half-open silo. It is kept that way so soviets can look inside.
Uffington White Horse Jaurez mexicohttp://maps.google.com/maps?ll=31.660881,-106.588122&spn=0.007532,0.011952&t=k&hl=en
Dave Rules (Bunker Hill, IL)
Actually Luecke does.

*Interesting Company Headquarters*
Sprint Campus
Microsoft Campus 
Apple Campus
Ford Test Track (huge)
Chrysler World HQ
GE Healthcare Headquarters
The Initech building from “Office Space” 
Charing Cross Rd. Los Angeles

*Planes, Trains & Automobiles*
Davis-Monthan Air Force Base and the Boneyard
Skunkworks Research Facility (underground home of the B2)
Area51
Scott AFB
Willow Grove Naval Air Base
Where the Space Shuttle Launches
Missle Launching Site
Cape Canaveral 2 shuttle launch sites & hangar.
Plane taking off at SFO
Aircraft Carrier in San Diego (CVN76 Ronald Regan?)
Mothballed ships in Suisun Bay (near San Francisco)
2 C-130s flying into Little Rock AFB
Saturn V Rocket laying on its side (Go north a bit)
Tyndall AFB
Semi Trailer Graveyard
BMW Test Track
Tanker loading/unloading in Duluth, MN 
A couple of SR-71s
Iowa Class Battleship at Philadelphia Naval Shipyard
Mojave Airport
Edwareds AFB etched compass
Concorde at JFK Airport

*Bridges & Waterways*
Golden Gate Bridge
Open Swing Bridge
Sunshine skyway bridge
Golden Gate Bridge
Ambassador Bridge
Rainbow Bridge, Utah (words largest natural bridge)
Niagra Falls

*Government Buildings*
Whitehouse (photoshopped?)
Pentagon
Blurred Government Bldgs


----------



## daeman (Jul 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...]Αλήθεια, πώς να τον λέμε το χάρτη που φτιάχνουν με δορυφορικές φωτογραφίες;



Δορυφορικός χάρτης;


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2012)

Είναι από τις στιγμές που περνάω ανάμεσα από δύο σειρές παρατεταγμένα ψυγεία της Έβγα και λέω: «Πού είναι τα παγωτά;».


----------



## Zazula (Aug 23, 2012)

Πάλι περί διαδικτυακών χαρτοεφαρμογών η συζήτηση, και πάλι —αναπόφευκτα— το ζήτημα τελικώς ανάγεται στη σύγκριση Google Maps vs Bing Maps... Προσωπική μου εκτίμηση είναι ότι, γι' άλλη μια φορά και τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά εμάς στην Ελλάδα, το Google αποδεικνύεται ανενημέρωτο ενώ το Bing και ενημερωμένο και χρηστικό. Το θέμα ανέκυψε όταν θέλησα να δω πού έχουν μπει διόδια στην Εγνατία Οδό και πώς μπορώ να τα παρακάμψω / αποφύγω: Το Google κοιμάται βαθύτατα ακόμη, ενώ το Bing με διαφώτισε αμέσως σχετικά. :)

Οπότε είπα να ρίξω μια ματιά και στο πόσο έξυπνα διαχειρίζονται την παράκαμψη / αποφυγή διοδίων στο τμήμα Θεσσαλονίκης-Αθηνών τής ΠΑΘΕ. Γι' άλλη μια φορά το Google αποδείχτηκε εντελώς στον κόσμο του (κι επομένως ανακριβές και μη-χρηστικό), ενώ το Bing έδωσε πολύ καλά και πρακτικά αποτελέσματα:

Με το πρώτο κι ολόσωστα την παράκαμψη Χαλάστρας-Μαλγάρων.
Δεν δίνει τίποτα για Κλειδί, οπότε γνωρίζει ότι ο σταθμός δεν έχει ανοίξει ακόμα.
Κανονικά την αποφυγή τής Λεπτοκαρυάς (αν κι αυτή μόλις έπαψε να ισχύει, απ' όσο πρόλαβα να προσέξω στο πεδίο).
Τζαμάτα την παράκαμψη μέσω Πυργετού.
Κανονικά την αποφυγή τού Ευαγγελισμού-Μακρυχωρίου, που όντως πια (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) θέλει να πας από Ομορφοχώρι — αλλά εδώ είναι μια χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση όπου τα διόδια συμφέρουν σε σχέση με την εναλλακτική.
Τζαμάτα τη αποφυγή τού Μοσχοχωρίου.
Στην Πελασγία σε στέλνει πάντως πάνω από το χωριό, ενώ πρέπει να υπάρχει πολύ καλύτερη επιλογή, αλλά ούτως ή άλλως αυτός είναι ένας σταθμός που δεν παρακάμπτω.
Μετά τη Λαμία μου 'κανε νερά (μ' έστειλε απ' την παλιά Ε.Ο.), αλλά δοκίμασα σημείο έναρξης την Τραγάνα, οπότε και μου τα 'δωσε τα παρακάτω σωστά. (Άλλωστε τα —ενδιάμεσα στο τμήμα Λαμία-Τραγάνα— διόδια της Αγίας Τριάδας έχουν πανεύκολη αποφυγή μέσω του παράδρομου Θερμοπυλών-Μώλου.) Στην Τραγάνα γνώριζε τη διαδρομή μέσω Προσκυνά, στο 90 έδωσε την έξοδο προς Θήβα, και κατόπιν την παράκαμψη των Αφιδνών. Κοίτα να δεις τελικά που η Microsoft το 'χει πάρει στα σοβαρά να βγάλει ένα ποιοτικό προϊόν εκεί όπου η Google έχει εδώ και χρόνια εδραιωθεί για τα καλά!


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2012)

Για να φτάσουμε στο ψαχνό, πόσα χρήματα γλιτώνει κάποιος που θα κάνει την απαραίτητη μελέτη και θα παρακάμψει τα διόδια σ' αυτή τη διαδρομή;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 23, 2012)

Κοίτα, να σου πω πώς ανέβηκα: Άγιος Στέφανος μέχρι Σχηματάρι απ' τον παράδρομο, μπαίνω στην ΕΟ μέχρι Θήβα, έξοδος με 1€ (ενώ χίλια μέτρα πιο κάτω τα διόδια είναι 2,55€), πάλι μέσα στην ΕΟ στα χίλια μέτρα πιο κάτω όπως είπαμε. Από τα επόμενα διόδια πληρώνω μόνο Πελασγία & Μακρυχώρι. Σύνολο έδωσα 4,70€ στο Αθήνα-Θεσσαλονίκη, αντί για τα προβλεπόμενα ~23,50€. Τα 19€ που εξοικονόμησα αντιστοιχούν σε >200 χλμ αξία καυσίμου διαδρομής για το συγκεκριμένο αυτοκίνητο.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 25, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Γι' άλλη μια φορά και τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά εμάς στην Ελλάδα, το Google αποδεικνύεται ανενημέρωτο ενώ το Bing και ενημερωμένο και χρηστικό. Το θέμα ανέκυψε όταν θέλησα να δω πού έχουν μπει διόδια στην Εγνατία Οδό και πώς μπορώ να τα παρακάμψω / αποφύγω: Το Google κοιμάται βαθύτατα ακόμη, ενώ το Bing με διαφώτισε αμέσως σχετικά. :)


Καλά τα νέα για το Bing και από τη δοκιμή πεδίου, καθότι ορθώς είχε επισημάνει τις θέσεις των νέων διοδίων στην Εγνατία κι έδινε τις πρόσφορες εξόδους αποφυγής — κι όπως είναι τοις πάσι γνωστόν, το να ξέρεις πότε να τραβηχτείς έξω εγκαίρως σε σώζει από πολλά. Ο δρόμος δεν είχε καμία προειδοποίηση ότι ακολουθούν διόδια, παρά μόνο στα δύο χιλιόμετρα (όταν πλέον δεν μπορείς να βγεις) — κι αυτό όταν έχεις συνηθίσει έναν δρόμο να είναι χωρίς διόδια είναι ένα θεματάκι.

Εντωμεταξύ, άσχετο με το θέμα των χαρτών αλλά επειδή αναφερθήκαμε σε διόδια: Με πήραν τηλέφωνο από τη Νέα Οδό για να με ενημερώσουν ότι εγκρίθηκε το αίτημα που τους είχα υποβάλει να μου επιστρέψουν το τίμημα που είχα δώσει κάποια στιγμή στον πλευρικό* σταθμό τής Τραγάνας κι απ' ό,τι αποδείχθηκε ο αυτοκινητόδρομος στον επόμενο ανισόπεδο κόμβο (Α/Κ Αταλάντης) είχε κλείσει λόγω ατυχήματος κι η κυκλοφορία εκτρεπόταν εκτός ΠΑΘΕ για κάποια χιλιόμετρα. :)

* Οι σταθμοί διοδίων διακρίνονται σε μετωπικούς και πλευρικούς.


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2012)

Για τους χάρτες, επειδή τη μια νιώθω ότι η Google είναι πιο ενημερωμένη και την άλλη το Bing, υποθέτω ότι το κρίσιμο ζήτημα της ενημέρωσης έχει να κάνει με το πόσο συχνά έχουν προγραμματίσει να κάνουν τις ενημερώσεις τους, ποια σημεία του πλανήτη έχουν προτεραιότητα, πού θα τύχει να πέσεις εσύ ως χρήστης κλπ κλπ.

Προτιμώ να ξέρω πώς και πότε ενημερώνονται τα λεξικά, αλλά μια περιέργεια και για τον τρόπο ενημέρωσης των χαρτών ομολογώ ότι την έχω.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 25, 2012)

Ασαφές: http://www.microsoft.com/maps/product/faq.aspx?id=d9


----------



## pidyo (Aug 25, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Σύνολο έδωσα 4,70€ στο Αθήνα-Θεσσαλονίκη, αντί για τα προβλεπόμενα ~23,50€. Τα 19€ που εξοικονόμησα αντιστοιχούν σε >200 χλμ αξία καυσίμου διαδρομής για το συγκεκριμένο αυτοκίνητο.


Υπάρχουν και άλλες μεταβλητές όμως: α) πόσα χιλιόμετρα επιπλέον γι' αυτά τα 19 € και β) πόση ώρα επιπλέον (η οποία μπορεί να αντιστοιχεί σε περαιτέρω έξοδα σε όσους κουράζονται με την πολύωρη οδήγηση, οπότε μπορεί να κάνουν μια παραπάνω στάση, να οι καφέδες, να οι τυρόπιτες, πάει το κέρδος ).


----------



## Zazula (Aug 25, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Υπάρχουν και άλλες μεταβλητές όμως: α) πόσα χιλιόμετρα επιπλέον γι' αυτά τα 19 € και β) πόση ώρα επιπλέον (η οποία μπορεί να αντιστοιχεί σε περαιτέρω έξοδα σε όσους κουράζονται με την πολύωρη οδήγηση, οπότε μπορεί να κάνουν μια παραπάνω στάση, να οι καφέδες, να οι τυρόπιτες, πάει το κέρδος ).


Για τα επιπλέον χιλιόμετρα, εμένα προσωπικά οι παρακάμψεις μού _γλιτώνουν_ καύσιμα επειδή απλούστατα κόβω ρυθμό. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 5, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Κανονικά την αποφυγή τής Λεπτοκαρυάς.


Επικαιροποίηση: Στην άνοδο ο σταθμός εσόδου από Λεπτοκαρυά είναι κανονικά στελεχωμένος αλλά δεν σου παίρνουν το (ληστρικό!) τρίευρο που πληρώνουν όσοι δεν κάνουν την παράκαμψη. Συμφέρει απίστευτα, καθότι δεν χάνεις πάνω από ένα-δυο λεπτά της ώρας, κι ούτε κάνεις παραπάνω δρόμο. Στην κάθοδο πήγα κατά τα προβλεπόμενα από Λιτόχωρο διά τον φόβον των Διοδαίων.


----------



## daeman (Jan 5, 2013)

Δε με λες; Ο «σταθμός *εσόδου*» είναι επίτηδες έτσι, έτσι; ;) Για να δένει με τον «φόβο των Διοδαίων»; 

Καὶ εἰσῆλθεν Ζαζουλεύς εἰς την οδόν καὶ ἐξέβαλεν πάντας τοὺς πωλοῦντας καὶ ἀγοράζοντας ἐν τη οδώ, καὶ τὰς τραπέζας τῶν κολλυβιστῶν κατέστρεψεν καὶ τὰς καθέδρας τῶν πωλούντων τὰς χιλιομετρικάς, καὶ λέγει αὐτοῖς· γέγραπται· «η οδός ημών οδός αρετῆς κληθήσεται, ὑμεῖς δὲ αὐτήν ποιεῖτε οδόν απωλείας ψυχών, ουχί εσόδων, και σπήλαιον λῃστῶν». 
Ε, ναι, νιώθω βιβλικός σήμερα. And I'd like to know some girls, in a sense. Lo and behold (που λέει κι ο Cadmian), me lo gusto, mucho.  Just my imagination (running away with me).


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 5, 2013)

Τώρα πήρα χαμπάρι το νήμα. Η παραπομή μου είναι άσχετη από πρακτικής άποψης, αλλά κρίμα να μην υπάρχει έστω για τους λάτρεις της χαρτογραφίας. Lo and behold, then.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 7, 2013)

Early World Maps


----------



## bernardina (Jan 9, 2013)

Κι άλλοι πρώιμοι χάρτες


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Επικαιροποίηση: Στην άνοδο ο σταθμός εσόδου από Λεπτοκαρυά είναι κανονικά στελεχωμένος αλλά δεν σου παίρνουν το (ληστρικό!) τρίευρο που πληρώνουν όσοι δεν κάνουν την παράκαμψη. Συμφέρει απίστευτα, καθότι δεν χάνεις πάνω από ένα-δυο λεπτά της ώρας, κι ούτε κάνεις παραπάνω δρόμο. Στην κάθοδο πήγα κατά τα προβλεπόμενα από Λιτόχωρο διά τον φόβον των Διοδαίων.





daeman said:


> Δε με λες; Ο «σταθμός εσόδου» είναι επίτηδες έτσι, έτσι; ;) Για να δένει με τον «φόβο των Διοδαίων»;


Τελικά κάτι φαίνεται ήξερα κι έγραφα «σταθμός εσόδου» τότε, daeman, καθότι πλέον λειτουργεί κανονικά με 1,80€.  Βέβαια το όφελος, λόγω της μηδενικής επιβάρυνσης σε χρόνο, απόσταση και λοιπά τραβάγκελα, παραμένει ανταποδοτικό (=1,30€). Κορυφαίο όφελος είπαμε συνεχίζει να είναι αυτό από τη διαφορά μετωπικού-πλευρικού σταθμού στη Θήβα (=1,55€).


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2013)

Εντωμεταξύ οι χάρτες τής Google μού έβγαλαν προειδοποίηση για το οδικό πέρασμα από Γαλλία (http://goo.gl/maps/eXgPl): :twit:


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2013)

Ξέρεις τι συμφορά είναι αυτή, Ζαζ;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2013)

Από πρώτο χέρι, όχι, δεν ξέρω επειδή δεν έχω οδηγήσει ποτέ στη Γαλλία. Αλλά έχω οδηγήσει στο Μεξικό, στη Βραζιλία και στο Μανχάταν — πόσο χειρότερα να 'ναι; :)


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2013)

Μα το ζήτημα δεν είναι η οδήγηση, είναι ότι βρίσκεσαι στη Γαλλία (προφανώς είναι αγγλικός δάκτυλος η προειδοποίηση).


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2013)

Λέτε να βάλουνε κι άλλη επιλογή κάτω απ' το Avoid tolls, να λέει Avoid France;

Πριν οδηγήσω στην Πόλη του Μεξικού, έλεγα κι εγώ: «Μα καλά, στην Αθήνα επιβίωσα τόσα χρόνια, πόσο χειρότερα να 'ναι;»
Νοίκιασα αμάξι καθημερινή με κίνηση και μέχρι να βγω από την πόλη, λες και ήμουνα στο τούνελ του τρόμου που έρχονται καταπάνω σου πράγματα απ' όλες τις μεριές να σε φάνε. Τα πιο απειλητικά ήταν κάτι πράσινα σκαθάρια, κατά σμήνη, μιλιούνια. Τη δεύτερη φορά ήμουνα προετοιμασμένος, την πρώτη δεν θα την ξεχάσω πάντως. Αλλά μετά μου είπαν για το Κάιρο, για την Ινδία, για τη Γουατεμάλα π.χ., και λούφαξα. Τι να πούμε κι εμείς οι χορεύτριες;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2013)

SBE said:


> Μα το ζήτημα δεν είναι η οδήγηση, είναι ότι βρίσκεσαι στη Γαλλία (προφανώς είναι αγγλικός δάκτυλος η προειδοποίηση).


Ε ναι, σ' αυτό έχουν δίκιο — αλλά θα έχω φροντίσει (μεταξύ άλλων) να φοράω ωτοσασπίδες ήδη από την Ιταλία.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2013)

daeman said:


> Αλλά μετά μου είπαν για το Κάιρο, για την Ινδία, για τη Γουατεμάλα π.χ., και λούφαξα. Τι να πούμε κι εμείς οι χορεύτριες;


Για το Κάιρο έχω ακούσει κι εγώ τα χειρότερα από πολύ αξιόπιστη πηγή μου· στη Ρωσία ήταν επίσης πραγματικό τρελάδικο αλλά εκεί οδήγησα λίγο ο ίδιος και κυρίως με πηγαίνανε.


----------



## Earion (Feb 6, 2013)

daeman said:


> Αλλά μετά μου είπαν για το Κάιρο, για την Ινδία, για τη Γουατεμάλα π.χ., και λούφαξα.



Προσωπική μαρτυρία: Στον *επαρχιακό *δρόμο Βιζύη--Κωνσταντινούπολη, εκεί είδα το Χάρο με τα μάτια μου. Καλοκαίρι του '96.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 6, 2013)

Αντίθετα (μια και αναφέραμε Τουρκία) από τις πιο ωραίες οδηγικές μου εμπειρίες το τουρ πέντε ημερών στη ΒΑ. Μικρασία (Βαν-Καρς-Ερζερούμ-Μπιτλίς-Βαν). Ως επί το πλείστον υπό κατασκευή, και όταν οι Τούρκοι λένε υπό κατασκευή δεν εννοούν κάποιες λωρίδες κλειστές, εννοούν ότι όλη η εθνική έχει γίνει χαλικόδρομος (στη χειρότερη περίπτωση) ή λασπόδρομος (στην καλύτερη). Απόλαυση όμως. Παρεμπιπτόντως, υπήρχε και ένα GPS που είχε τρελαθεί («στρίψε αριστερά ΣΤΡΙΨΕ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΑ» στα χωράφια).


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2013)

Εγώ θυμάμαι Κωνσταντινούπολη που μας είπε ο οδηγός του λεωφορείου ότι οδηγεί στην ακριανή λωρίδα για να έχει να προσέχει για μανιακούς δολοφόνους με τιμόνι μόνο από τη μία μεριά. Βέβαια αυτό ηταν πριν πολλά χρόνια.


----------



## Earion (Feb 6, 2013)

Για να μη μένουμε μόνο στις τρομαχτικές εμπειρίες, σας βεβαιώνω ότι μια από τις ωραιότερες διαδρομές στη ζωή μου έγινε επίσης στην Ανατολική Θράκη, στην ίδια περίσταση, στον εκπληκτικό αυτοκινητόδρομο Αδριανούπολη--Κωνσταντινούπολη. Το πιο άνετο άουτομπαν, ανώτερο και από τα γερμανικά. (Κάπου κάτω από το οδόστρωμα φαντασιωνόμουν ότι βρισκόταν η αρχαία στρατιωτική λεωφόρος Κωνσταντινούπολη--Αδριανούπολη--Βελιγράδι, που την ακολούθησαν κατά τη μία ή την άλλη έννοια Βυζαντινοί αυτοκράτορες, σταυροφόροι ιππότες και Οθωμανοί σουλτάνοι). Έτσι Δύτη; ;)


----------



## bernardina (Feb 16, 2013)

Από παιδί με γοήτευαν οι χάρτες-καρικατούρες. Να, ας πούμε σαν αυτόν. 







Εδώ θα βρείτε μια ντουζίνα από δαύτους. Μεγαλώνουν κιόλας, με ένα κλικ πάνω τους. Κάποιοι έχουν και πολύ ενδιαφέροντα σχόλια. ;)


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 23, 2013)

Map porn.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 23, 2013)

Cadmian said:


> Map porn.



Θαυμάσιο! Να το βάλουμε εδώ;


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2013)

Από τους χάρτες αυτούς έμαθα την ύπαρξη του αλφαβήτου αυτού.


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 23, 2013)

Ρίχνετε μια ματιά κι εδώ πού και πού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2013)

Στο γαλλογερμανικό κανάλι Arte.tv υπάρχει μια εξαιρετική εκπομπή αφιερωμένη σε χαρτογραφία. Δυστυχώς, ο επίσημος ιστότοπος του καναλιού δεν επιτρέπει την πρόσβαση ούτε στα γαλλικά (Le dessous des cartes) ούτε στα γερμανικά (Mit offenen Karten).

Υπάρχουν δύο λύσεις: Δορυφορική τηλεόραση (το κανάλι είναι ελεύθερο) και... Youtube: (γαλλικά και γερμανικά).

Τη συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα σε κάθε χαρτομανή. :)


----------



## Zazula (May 8, 2013)

Και για τους μικρούς μας φίλους, προσφορά όλοι οι δρόμοι αποφυγής στο Αθήνα-Θεσσαλονίκη και πίσω, σε βολική μορφή πιντιέφ. :) Θυμίζω ότι δεν συμφέρουν όλες οι παρακάμψεις (χαρακτηριστικά παραδείγματα: Κλειδί, Πελασγία κ.ά.). Επίσης: Σε διάφορα σημεία οι τιμές έχουν αλλάξει σε σχέση με παλιά (το pdf έχει τις σωστές, τις τελευταίες). Επιβεβαιώνω ότι η έξοδος Λεπτοκαρυάς προς Αθήνα είναι (ακόμα) ελεύθερη, οπότε συμφέρει πολύ. Και στη Μαλακάσα βγήκα αεροπάτερα, οπότε έχετέ το υπόψη. Αυτά. :angel:


----------



## Marinos (May 8, 2013)

Εδώ φαίνεται ότι μαζεύονται όλοι όσοι μπορούν να με βοηθήσουν, οπότε για αρχή θα δοκιμάσω να ρωτήσω εδώ χωρίς να ανοίξω ξεχωριστό νήμα.

Ψάχνω έναν καλό χάρτη της μεσαιωνικής, αραβικής Κόρδοβας. Με ενδιαφέρει αυτό που λέμε ρυμοτομία της πόλης, όσο μπορούμε να την ξέρουμε. Κάτι σαν αυτό ψάχνω δηλαδή, αλλά σε μεγαλύτερη κλίμακα και λεπτομέρεια:



Καμιά ιδέα, κανείς;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 8, 2013)

Ο χάρτης εδώ βοηθάει καθόλου; (Δεν μου φαίνεται ιδιαίτερα ξεκάθαρος )


----------



## daeman (May 8, 2013)

...
Ψάχνω ακόμα, αλλά προς το παρόν ρίξε μια ματιά εκεί: Córdoba en 14 planos και συγκεκριμένα σ' αυτόν τον χάρτη, 
Imagen superior: La ciudad andalusí (S.IX) sobre el plano actual ή σ' εκείνον Imagen superior: La medina cordobesa sobre el plano actual.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 8, 2013)

Και αυτό εδώ φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον: 944 CÓRDOBA ISLÁMICA


----------



## daeman (May 8, 2013)

...
Córdoba califal 3D :laugh:






και άλλα βιντεάκια εκεί.


EVOLUCIÓN HISTÓRICA DE CÓRDOBA
En los mapas de Google, pulse sobre las zonas señaladas para obtener una breve leyenda.

La medina de Córdoba en época de al-Andalus


----------



## Marinos (May 8, 2013)

Είστε όλοι και οι δύο καταπληκτικοί! Φαντάσου μάλιστα ότι απ' αλλού περίμενα, αλλά ήσασταν γρηγορότεροι απ' τους μεσαιωνολόγους μας!


----------



## daeman (May 8, 2013)

...
Τι καταπληκτικοί; Κατάπληκτοι έχουμε μείνει με αυτά που βρίσκουμε. Κι εσύ είσαι ζημιάρης που μας βάζεις στα μεράκια, αλλά και τυχερός που προλαβαίνουμε απόψε. Δηλαδή, θείο, φτάνουν αυτά; Μη μου πεις, τώρα που άρχισα να κάνω ζουμ ιν και πέρασα από τους χάρτες στις κατόψεις συγκεκριμένων χώρων κι όλο γουρλώνω τα μάτια και πάω. Ευχαριστώ για το ταξίδι, Μαρίνο. :) 

Εμένα με πέτυχες και σε χαρτογραφική, ταξιδιάρικη διάθεση. Χθες ταξίδευα στην Αρμενία μαζί με έναν σύγχρονο χαρτογράφο, υποτιτλίζοντας μια ταινία που μου άρεσε παρά τα για μερικούς μειονεκτήματά της. Με ονειρεμένη μουσική. _*Here*_, and there.

Τα αφηγηματικά ιντερλούδια της ταινίας με τη φωνή του Πίτερ Κογιότ:






Scientists and Dreamers.
They traveled the world with watchful eyes and guzzled hope like water.
The journeys were separate, but their purpose was common: to map the world.

One begged for money and pencils. Another tore his shirt to strips, carefully wrapping his shredded feet. 
Yet another – thirsty, near starving – suckled the sap from plants.
None had an easy road.
[...]

As the journey eeked on, they took to walking in an outward-facing circle, taking turns moving forwards, backwards, and sideways.
With supplies insupportably low, the direction wheel whirled into a small unnamed town where it finally spun out and scattered.
The small plot of land in which they had arrived was fenced off.
It remains blank on every globe, every atlas, in every roaming heart.


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2013)




----------



## drsiebenmal (May 29, 2013)

...όπου μεταξύ 0:39 και 0:40 εμφανίζεται και η τετραγράμματη f-word... ;)


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...όπου μεταξύ 0:39 και 0:40 εμφανίζεται και η τετραγράμματη f-word... ;)



Nope, it's fuddruckers:



although you're not far off the mark , Urban Dic has something to say about that:

1. *fuddruckers* 
A restauraunt so funny, that when I pass it, I want to rearrange letters...
_Nic took the lights out of D, D, R, and the U as he snuck into Fu__ddru__ckers._

2. *Fuddruckers*
The German slang word "verdrücken" means "to eat" something fast and hungry. So "Fuddruckers" is the american spoof.
_Ich habe solchen Hunger, ich könnte ein Pferd verdrücken. 
I go to Fuddruckers. I am so hungry, i could eat a horse.

_*verdrücken*: [1] familiär: aufessen,_ Er hat diese Riesenportion verdrückt.

_*etw. verdrücken* [ugs.] [essen]: to scoff sth. [Br.] [coll.] [food], to scarf sth. down [coll.] [Am.] 

Καταβόθρες, καταβροχθιστές. Λος Μασαμπούκος. :laugh:


----------



## pidyo (Sep 8, 2013)

Cool.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 24, 2013)

Για τους φιλάρχαιους γκατζετάκηδες, ο Barrington Atlas of the Greek and Roman World σε έκδοση για iPad.

Τα $19,95 για ένα προϊόν που μοιάζει πιο λειτουργικό από την έντυπη έκδοση των $395 μου φαίνεται καλή τιμή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 2, 2013)

*Trans-European Transport Network (TENtec)*: Οι χάρτες των διευρωπαϊκών οδών


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2014)

Παιχνιδάκι με γλωσσικούς χάρτες


----------



## Marinos (Jan 19, 2014)

40 maps that explain the world
και
40 more maps that explain the world


----------



## Zazula (Mar 18, 2014)

Σ' ένα άλλο νήμα είχε γίνει παλιότερα σχετική συζήτηση:


nickel said:


> Άμα καταφέρετε και με βάλετε να κάνω το 14, έστω και ως συνοδηγός, μάλλον θα έχω ήδη πεθάνει!
> *21 roads to drive before you die*


Εδώ ένας διαδραστικός χάρτης με ρισκάτους δρόμους, όπου κι ένας αιτωλοακαρνανικός:
*http://www.drivingexperiences.com/content/dangerous-roads/main.html*
http://www.drivingexperiences.com/content/dangerous-roads/patiopoulo-perdikaki-road.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 31, 2014)

Ας βάλω άλλον έναν Τσβέτκοβ, από εδώ:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 15, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...Rome-Barcelona-photographed-places-Earth.html


----------



## daeman (Apr 29, 2014)

http://europapont.blog.hu/2014/04/02/a_nagy_kukac-terkep


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2014)

Κρίμα πάντως που δεν το πήγε κι ανατολικότερα, διότι έτσι λείπουν το σκυλάκι (Ρωσία, Ουκρανία) και το σαλιγκάρι (Λευκορωσία, Ουκρανία).


----------



## Tapioco (Apr 30, 2014)

Το σαλιγκάρι υπάρχει· στα ιταλικά.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2014)

Νέα γυαλιά, επειγόντως!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2014)

Κι άλλοι πολυποίκιλοι χάρτες...


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2014)

Αυτός θέλει μελέτη σε κανονικά μεγέθη.
http://www.targetmap.com/viewer.aspx?reportId=32066
Αλλά περιμένω να ακούσω διαμαρτυρίες.


----------



## SBE (May 13, 2014)

Από επιστημονικό ενδιαφέρον θα ήθελα να μαθω τα κριτήρια. Γιατι δηλαδή οι Μαροκινές κι οι Τυνήσιες κι οι Λίβυες, που είναι όλες αράβισσες, διαφέρουν από τις Αιγύπτιες; Και γιατί τόσο αρνητική στάση προς την αγγλόφωνη Β. Αμερική; 
Επίσης, υπάρχει αντίστοιχος χάρτης για τους άντρες;


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2014)

...
Στο ένθετο πινακάκι με τα στοιχεία του χάρτη πάνω αριστερά (Map Viewer) γράφει:



> Source: http://swooptheworld.com/sexiest-women-by-country/
> 
> By the same guys who brought you Easiness of Girls By Country and Best Ass* by Country.
> Visit us at: http://www.SwoopTheWorld.com



* Scientific... my ass.  Anyway, sexiness is not a science, it's an art form. 
Which form, it depends on the eye of the beholder (and as often as not, the beer holder).


Subjectively, then -and based also on audibility criteria- I'd say "Colombia über alles."
For the best coffee in the world, of course.


----------



## bernardina (May 15, 2014)

MAP: Every Country's Highest-Valued Export


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2014)

The Afternoon Map Trivia


----------



## bernardina (May 26, 2014)

O Χάρτης της ντροπής μας.

The Map of neo Nazi parties- EU
9.3% Greece
13% Finland
25% France
22% United Kingdom
23% Danmark
etc.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2014)

bernardina said:


> The Map of neo Nazi parties- EU


Ενδιαφέρον. Πότε μπήκαν η Ουκρανία και η Λευκορωσία, η Αλβανία, η Σερβία, η Ελβετία και η Ισλανδία στην ΕΕ;


----------



## bernardina (May 26, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ενδιαφέρον. Πότε μπήκαν η Ουκρανία και η Λευκορωσία, η Αλβανία, η Σερβία, η Ελβετία και η Ισλανδία στην ΕΕ;


Προφανώς απεικονίζει τις δυνάμεις αυτών των κομμάτων σε όλες τις ευρωπαϊκές χώρες. Τα ποσοστά που γράφει πάνω από τον χάρτη είναι το υποσύνολο που αφορά τις χώρες τις ΕΕ.


----------



## SBE (May 26, 2014)

Για το ΗΒ, που ξέρω καλύτερα: Το UKIP δεν είναι νεοναζιστικό κόμμα (ούτε παλαιοναζιστικό, ούτε φασιστικό, ούτε κάτι άλλο τέτοιο). Και το ΒΝΡ που είναι, έπεσε στο 1% στις ευρωεκλογές. 
Μήπως ο χάρτης υπερβάλλει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2014)

Ούτε τη Λεπέν τη λες νεοναζί. Έχει ξεχωριστούς νεοναζί στη Γαλλία. Μην τα κάνουμε όλα σαλάτα.


----------



## SBE (May 26, 2014)

Ακριβώς. Νομίζω ότι ο συντάκτης του χάρτη βάφτισε νεοναζί όποιον έχει πει μια κουβέντα για τη μετανάστευση. Το οποίο στο ΗΒ ανεβάζει με τα κριτήριά τους το ποσοστό των νεοναζί στο 90%, καθώς όλα τα κόμματα έχουν πει κατά καιρούς ότι χρειάζεται σοβαρότερη μεταναστευτική πολιτική.


----------



## Earion (May 27, 2014)

Ο λευκός κέλτικος σταυρός σε μαύρο φόντο δεν είναι το έμβλημα του γαλλικού Εθνικού Μετώπου (που έχει έμβλημα τη φλόγα). Είναι των Ιταλών φασιστών και των δικών μας. Κακώς μπήκε στη Γαλλία.


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2014)

Earion said:


> Ο λευκός κέλτικος σταυρός σε μαύρο φόντο δεν είναι το έμβλημα του γαλλικού Εθνικού Μετώπου (που έχει έμβλημα τη φλόγα). Είναι των Ιταλών φασιστών και των δικών μας. Κακώς μπήκε στη Γαλλία.


Καλά λες. Στη Γαλλία τον είχε χρησιμοποιήσει η Νέα Τάξη (Ordre nouveau), από την οποία σχηματίστηκε το κόμμα του Λεπέν, το Εθνικό Μέτωπο.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ordre_nouveau_(mouvement)


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2014)

Yanko Tsvetkov's Mapping Stereotypes :laugh::s


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2014)

Από *εδώ*.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2014)

Πρέπει να ανεβάσουμε το ποσοστό μας στο επίπεδο της Δανίας. Να γίνουμε η Δανία του Νότου — τουλάχιστον σ' αυτό...


----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2014)

Έχω κάποιες αμφιβολίες για το ποσοστό στο ΗΒ. 
Σήμερα διόρθωνα γραπτό άγγλου φοιτητή το οποίο συνοψίζεται στην εξης φράση από την απάντησή του (η ερώτηση ήταν σχετική με την μεθοδολογία): _I could of tried the other method, but we was told to asses [sic] the situation._


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2014)

Δείτε το σπίτι σας: http://showmystreet.com/


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2014)

To έχω δει ήδη το σπίτι μου στο street view της Γκουγκλ, αλλά σ' αυτό εδώ, μόλις έβαλα τη διεύθυνσή μου δείχνει το απέναντι σπίτι, όχι το δικό μου. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2014)

Μα σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να γυρίσεις γύρω-γύρω, πάνω-κάτω κλπ. Εμένα πχ με έβγαλε πάνω στον δρόμο, λίγο έξω απ' την πόρτα μου.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2014)

Εμένα μου το έβγαλε, αλλά μάλλον είναι προπέρσινη η φωτογραφία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2014)

*Είναι*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2014)

Η ίδια υπηρεσία παρέχεται πάντως και από άλλον ιστότοπο: http://www.instantstreetview.com/


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2014)

Με ποιον τρόπο παίρνεις από αυτούς σύνδεσμο ακριβείας με τον οποίο μπορείς να στείλεις κάποιον άλλο να δει την εξώπορτά σου; Όχι, εμένα δεν με πιάνει ο χάρτης, αλλά μου αρέσει στους χάρτες της Γκουγκλ να στέλνω οδηγίες διαδρομής με έναν απλό σύνδεσμο, π.χ.

https://goo.gl/maps/lzK0X


More:
http://googlesystem.blogspot.gr/2007/03/google-maps-shows-funny-directions.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2014)

Σταδίου 1, Αθήνα (στη γραμμή της URL)

Σταδίου 1, Αθήνα (από το Share this View)


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2014)

nickel said:


> Με ποιον τρόπο παίρνεις από αυτούς σύνδεσμο ακριβείας με τον οποίο μπορείς να στείλεις κάποιον άλλο να δει την εξώπορτά σου; ...


Από το πλαίσιο πλοήγησης, το λίνκι στην κάτω πλευρά του, εκεί που γράφει Share this view.



Palavra said:


> Εμένα μου το έβγαλε, αλλά μάλλον είναι προπέρσινη η φωτογραφία.


Του σπιτιού μου είναι προπέρσινη πάντως, σίγουρα πριν τον Μάρτιο του 2012, και μάλιστα φθινοπωρινή. Αν πάω όμως λίγο παραπάνω, εμφανίζεται άλλη φωτογραφία, θερινή.


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2014)

...
*How do you pronounce "crayon"?*

Is crayon a one-syllable word where you live? This map from Joshua Katz breaks down where sticks of colored wax used for drawing are "crans" and where they're "cray-ahns."


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2014)

Σαν να μου φαίνεται ότι το αποφεύγουν ακόμη, το επίμαχο σημείο...
*http://www.flightradar24.com/47.59,33.17/
*
Κάντε λίγο zoom out και θα δείτε ότι οι ασιατικές αερογραμμές που είναι τώρα στον αέρα (π.χ. Thai) πηγαίνουν απ' τη νότια ακτή της Μαύρης Θάλασσας.




.
.
Συγκρίνετε την τωρινή εικόνα π.χ. της πτήσης THA921, με την κανονική ρότα της από παλιότερο tracking:


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2014)

Δεν είναι χάρτης, διάγραμμα είναι — και μάλιστα πολύ εντυπωσιακό: η χρονική πορεία των διατροφικών μεταβολών ανά χώρα.
http://www.nationalgeographic.com/foodfeatures/diet-similarity/


----------



## Earion (Nov 14, 2014)

The True Size of Africa


----------



## Zazula (Nov 14, 2014)

Ας βάλουμε και τις σχετικές λεπτομέρειες: http://www.economist.com/blogs/dailychart/2010/11/cartography


----------



## pidyo (Nov 23, 2014)

[λεπτομέρειες]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2014)

Least Zaras per Capita! Tu felix Dania...


----------



## SBE (Nov 24, 2014)

Οι άνθρωποι είναι καταδικασμένοι να ψωνίζουν από το H&M. 
Τράτζικ!


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2014)

...
*What People Are Thankful For in Each State of the USA
*





The Facebook Data Science team put out a series of charts showing what people are thankful for in the United States. Not surprisingly, people were most thankful for family and friends. But Facebook also looked at the most distinctive topics for each state—things that came up more often in one state compared to other parts of the country. The above map (which you can see larger here) shows those results. 

If you want to go deeper into the survey, head over to Facebook.

[The Afternoon Map is a semi-regular feature in which we post maps and infographics. In the afternoon. Semi-regularly.]

The South: "Salvation, salvation, mercy, mercy, God's love, God's word, God's forgiveness."
OMG! :inno:

Illinois: "Mother & father in law." 
WTF? :huh:


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 28, 2014)

Gee, that's standard business dude!

What's crazy is the $89 billion Americans are spending on BLACK FRIDAY this year!
But what knocked my socks off, is the fact that Black Friday, an old American shopping event, has already been copied by so many countries across the world. From Canada all the way to India!

UK 2012
Across the German-speaking world (2013)

Source: Wikipedia


----------



## Earion (Nov 29, 2014)

Something to illustrate the craze








_The battle for Black Friday bargains played out as shoppers wrestled over a television at an Asda store in Wembley, north London_
*Black Friday Embrace by British Retailers Brings Discounts and Disorder* (NY Times, Nov. 28, 2014)


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2014)

Είμαι σχεδόν 100% βέβαιη ότι οι μάχες στα μαγαζιά για μια τηλεόραση είναι διαφημιστικό κόλπο. 
Ζω στο Λονδίνο πάρα πολλά χρόνια και κάθε χρόνο στις 26/12 ξεκινάνε οι εκπτώσεις και υπάρχουν πολλοί τρελλοί που κοιμούνται έξω από το Χάροντς π.χ. για να ψωνίσουν, και πλακώνονται στο ξύλο. Μια από τα ίδια, δηλαδή. Ε, όχι, δεν είναι δυνατόν να μαλώνουν για μια τηλεόραση παλιό μοντέλο που είναι 30% μείον, και που ήταν 40% μείον την περασμένη εβδομα΄δα. Βαλτοί πρέπει να είναι.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 13, 2014)

Παρότι πάσχει μεθοδολογικά, έχει την πλάκα του ο παγκόσμιος χάρτης της ευτυχίας: http://greatergood.berkeley.edu/art...ries_are_happiest_in_the_science_of_happiness


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2014)

Φτιάξε μια χώρα όλη δική σου και όπως την θες: http://www.nationstates.net/


----------



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2015)

Πάρα πολλή δουλειά αλλά φοβάμαι ότι μόνο ο δημιουργός του θα έμαθε απ' αυτό.


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τι Εξάγει η Ελληνική Οικονομία;


The Afternoon Map: Every Country's Highest Valued Export





Which export makes your country the most money? Today's map comes from Simran Khosla at Global Post, who used data from the CIA Factbook to label each country by its highest valued export. You can see a much larger version here. Here are close-ups of each region:






[...]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2015)

Α Delicious Visual Map of History

Ένας ενδιαφέρων χάρτης της παγκόσμιας ιστορίας (μέχρι το 1940). Στον ιστότοπο της αρχικής δημοσίευσης μπορείτε να τον δείτε σε μεγάλο μέγεθος και να κολλήσετε μελετώντας τον...


----------



## Marinos (Feb 10, 2015)

Λοιπόν αυτό το βλέπω στον τοίχο όποτε πάω να πληρώσω τα αγγλικά της κόρης μου! Έχω δει κι άλλους τέτοιους χάρτες, πρέπει να ήταν πολύ της μόδας εκείνη την εποχή.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 10, 2015)

Όρεξη νάχεις να χαζεύεις...


----------



## Zazula (Feb 23, 2015)

Χάρτης αστραπόβροντων σε πραγματικό χρόνο: http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2015)

*A Guide Through The Labyrinth Of Literary Fiction*


----------



## Marinos (Feb 25, 2015)

*Stories of the Past and Future*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2015)

Ωραίος διάλογος! :)

Όμως δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς ακριβώς λειτουργεί η κάτω διαχωριστική γραμμή μεταξύ λευκού και γκρίζου στο #114...


----------



## Marinos (Feb 25, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όμως δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς ακριβώς λειτουργεί η κάτω διαχωριστική γραμμή μεταξύ λευκού και γκρίζου στο #114...



Βλέπω ένα βελάκι στη γραμμή που γράφει: Stories written X years ago and set 2X years ago. Και τα τρία βέλη στη μέση του κάτω μισού δείχνουν ότι η κάτω γκρίζα περιοχή είναι stories set in the past, but created long enough ago that they were published closer to their setting than to today. Modern audiences may not recognize which parts were _supposed_ to sound old.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2015)

Ναι, τα είδα, αλλά δεν μου βγαίνει στην προσπάθεια εφαρμογής. Τεσπα, δεν είναι και τόσο σημαντικό. :)


----------



## Marinos (Feb 25, 2015)

Για να πειραματιστώ κι εγώ: The Big Lebowski. Γραμμένο το 1995 (άξονας Χ), η δράση τοποθετείται πέντε χρόνια πριν (άξονας Υ). Έχει λοιπόν γραφτεί 20 χρόνια πριν και τοποθετείται 25, γιαυτό και είναι μέσα στη γκρίζα περιοχή (αν η δράση ήταν είκοσι χρόνια πριν τη συγγραφή του, θα είχαμε σαράντα από τώρα και θα ήταν ακριβώς πάνω στη γραμμή). Και πράγματι, βλέποντάς το σήμερα δεν ξεχωρίζουμε εύκολα αν τοποθετείται στο (τότε) παρελθόν ή στο παρόν (του 1995). Ενώ π.χ. για το Apollo 13 ή The Wolf of Wall Street, μας είναι σαφές (ακόμα) ότι γυρίστηκαν αρκετά μετά από τα γεγονότα που περιγράφουν. Δουλεύει, λοιπόν!

ΥΓ. Δεν ήξερα ότι ο Πόλεμος των Άστρων τοποθετείται στο απώτατο παρελθόν!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2015)

Ναι, το είδα τώρα και με άλλα παραδείγματα. Ευχ!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2015)

http://www.vox.com/2015/3/3/8053521/25-maps-that-explain-english


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2015)

Zazula said:


> http://www.vox.com/2015/3/3/8053521/25-maps-that-explain-english



Πολύ ωραίο. Όμως οι χάρτες χαμηλής ανάλυσης, με χρώματα που εύκολα μπερδεύονται, χωρίς συμπαράθεση αριθμητικών στοιχείων για άμεση σύγκριση, προσφέρονται για μια πολύ θολή αντίληψη αυτών των πραγμάτων. Δείτε, π.χ., τις ενότητες 15 και 16.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 8, 2015)

Χάρτης (γενεαλογικό δέντρο) της ελληνικής αριστεράς: http://www.leninology.co.uk/2015/02/map-of-greek-radical-left.html


----------



## Marinos (Mar 9, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Χάρτης (γενεαλογικό δέντρο) της ελληνικής αριστεράς: http://www.leninology.co.uk/2015/02/map-of-greek-radical-left.html



Ωραίος είναι (σα να τον έχω ξαναδεί, σε λιγότερο πετυχημένη μορφή) -- έχω μια μεταφραστική παρατήρηση: θα λέγατε την «ανανεωτική αριστερά» renewing left;


----------



## Marinos (Mar 9, 2015)

Αυτό που έψαχνα δεν το βρήκα, βρήκα όμως αυτό:
*περίοδος 1918-1948* (από εδώ)
Το μέρος Β΄ (1949-1979) δυστυχώς δεν μοιάζει να δημοσιεύτηκε ποτέ.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Τελικά κάτι φαίνεται ήξερα κι έγραφα «σταθμός εσόδου» τότε, daeman, καθότι πλέον λειτουργεί κανονικά με 1,80€.  Βέβαια το όφελος, λόγω της μηδενικής επιβάρυνσης σε χρόνο, απόσταση και λοιπά τραβάγκελα, παραμένει ανταποδοτικό (=1,30€). Κορυφαίο όφελος είπαμε συνεχίζει να είναι αυτό από τη διαφορά μετωπικού-πλευρικού σταθμού στη Θήβα (=1,55€).


Τελικά πλέον λειτουργούν στη Λεπτοκαρυά οι πλευρικοί και σε άνοδο και σε κάθοδο, και η παράκαμψη υπό κανονικές συνθήκες δεν συμφέρει πια καθότι μειώθηκε το τίμημα στον μετωπικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 23, 2015)

The Largest Source Of Imports By Country (μεγάλο πρωτότυπο εδώ):

Υπάρχουν δύο χώρες με τη γαλανόλευκη σημαία. Ποιες;


----------



## Earion (Mar 23, 2015)

Η Ντουζ Πουάν και η Ανεπίγνωστη. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 31, 2015)

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι το έχω ξαναβάλει εδώ μέσα, αλλά... Oh. well!

The equivalent of “It’s all Greek to me” in 30 other languages (_Washington Post_)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 31, 2015)

Έχει πολλή πλάκα να δεις σε πόσες γλώσσες τα Ελληνικά ταυτίζονται με κάτι το ακαταλαβίστικο (10) και σε πόσες τα Κινέζικα (12). Αλλά ότι θα υπήρχε χώρα (η Κίνα) όπου λένε "Δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα, σαν Αγγλικά είναι", δεν το περίμενα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 31, 2015)

Στήθος με στήθος πάνε Κινέζικα κι Ελληνικά. 
Ίσως θα πρέπει επομένως να είμαστε περήφανοι που έχουμε κατακτήσει το μισό του απόλυτου ακαταλαβίστικου με τα ελληνικά.


----------



## JimAdams (Mar 31, 2015)

Η Google λανσάρει στους χάρτες της το παιχνίδι PacMan! Αν μπείτε στο google maps, κάτω αριστερά και δίπλα από το εικονίδιο της επιλογής του google earth, έχει κι αυτό του θρυλικού παιχνιδιού! Πατώντας το, σου κάνει πίστα την περιοχή σου (αν έχεις ζουμάρει ήδη κάπου, αλλιώς επιλέγει random απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα) και παίζεις!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 31, 2015)

Goo-στάρω!!!


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 31, 2015)

.....

Απ' τη μεριά μου, εισαγωγικά, θα επαναλάβω την τελευταία πρόταση: _Αν και κάποιες από τις σχέσεις που παρατίθενται ενδεχομένως να μπορούν να αποτελέσουν αντικείμενο συζήτησης, το γράφημα είναι καλό ως συμπληρωματικός οδηγός πάνω στο αντικείμενο._

*Εξηγώντας το «παζλ» της Μέσης Ανατολής με λίγα κλικ, μέσα από έναν διαδραστικό χάρτη*

Είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβει κανείς τα προβλήματα που υπάρχουν στη Μέση Ανατολή, καθώς οι σχέσεις των κρατών είναι μπερδεμένες.

Επιπλέον, αντί να απλοποιούν το χάος, οι διαδραστικοί χάρτες και τα στατιστικά που εμφανίζονται στα μέσα ενημέρωσης και φιλοδοξούν να διαφωτίσουν τις συμμαχίες και τις συγκρούσεις στην περιοχή, παρουσιάζουν την κατάσταση πιο μπερδεμένη από ότι είναι.

Παρ' όλα αυτά, έχει γίνει μια επιτυχημένη και απλοποιημένη προσπάθεια εξήγησης των σχέσεων μεταξύ των περιοχών: όπως αναφέρεται σε σχετικό δημοσίευμα της WorldPost, ο Ντέιβιντ ΜακΚάντλες, χρησιμοποιώντας μια σειρά από δεδομένα δημιούργησε ένα διαδικτυακό τόπο με το όνομα Information Is Beautiful (η πληροφόρηση είναι όμορφη). Εκεί, με τη βοήθεια των εργαστηρίων Universe Labs, δημιούργησε ένα διαδραστικό χάρτη στον οποίο αναφέρει τις σημαντικότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τις συμμαχίες και τις συγκρούσεις που λαμβάνουν χώρα αυτή τη στιγμή στη Μέση Ανατολή.

Κάνοντας κλικ ή περνώντας τον κέρσορα πάνω από έναν από τους «παίκτες» της περιοχής, ο χρήστης μπορεί να «δει» τις σχέσεις του με τους άλλους. Για παράδειγμα, το Ισλαμικό Κράτος έχει σχέσεις «μίσους» με σχεδόν όλους τους άλλους, με την εξαίρεση του Κατάρ. Παρά τη συμμετοχή του στις αεροπορικές επιδρομές κατά του ISIS, η χώρα αυτή έχει κατηγορηθεί για υποστήριξη της τρομοκρατικής οργάνωσης.

Αν και κάποιες από τις σχέσεις που παρατίθενται ενδεχομένως να μπορούν να αποτελέσουν αντικείμενο συζήτησης, το γράφημα είναι καλό ως συμπληρωματικός οδηγός πάνω στο αντικείμενο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2015)

The Genetic Map Of Europe


----------



## SBE (Apr 22, 2015)

Νομίζω χρειαζόμαστε εξηγήσεις. 
Οι Κέλτες κι οι Σάξονες γιατί είναι στην ίδια κατηγορία; 
Τί είναι Greek και σε τί διαφέρει από Greco-roman; 
Πώς βρέθηκαν οι Σλάβοι στην Ισλανδία, που έχουμε μελετήσει όλο τον πληθυσμό με τόση λεπτομέρεια και δεν είχα ξανακούσει για Σλάβους;
Το J1 και το J2 έχουν το ίδιο χρώμα στο υπόδειγμα. Ομοίως G και Τ, δεν βλέπω να διαφέρουν πολύ. Πώς θα τα ξεχωρίσω;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2015)

Ας προσθέσω τότε και αυτό από τον ιστότοπο που αντέγραψα:

And just so people don’t take the map too seriously, here’s what reddit user tigranater commented when the map was posted on reddit:

_I wish those labels would go away on this oft-reposted map. To clarify, those labels have no scientific meaning. They are what the original creator of the map assigned as ethnic labels to haplogroups, but are just plain misleading as haplogroups are haplogroups and nothing else.

For example I’ve seen this map used to argue “Poland is more Aryan than Germany”, which makes no sense as the R1a haplogroup isn’t an Aryan haplogroup, it’s just the R1a haplogroup. Interestingly enough, the R1a haplogroup is found primarily around the Proto-Indo-European homeland and in India, so in the case of that particular haplogroup there is a definite correspondence between descendants of Indo-Europeans and the haplogroup.

But the case of R1a is the exception not the rule. Almost all of Europe speaks IE languages yet the haplogroups are so diverse._

Για τα χρώματα δεν έχω απάντηση.Ίσως αν βρούμε τον χάρτη από άλλη πηγή.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 25, 2015)

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι εδώ η θέση του, αλλά μου φαίνεται εξαιρετικό: *Ada Kaleh, an Ottoman Atlantis on the Danube*


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2015)

http://www.bookbook.gr/αφιερώματα/910-χάρτες-οι-σημασίες-τους


----------



## Earion (Jun 5, 2015)

Εκπληκτικό! Θέλει όμως άνεση χρόνου για να απολαύσει κανείς το διάβασμά του.
Για την ώρα, πιάνομαι από μια ανθυπολεπτομέρεια: το ποιηματάκι από _Το Κυνήγι του Φιρχαρία_, του Λιούις Κάρρολ, λέει σε μια στροφή του

«Προς τι οι του Μερκάτορ Τροπικοί και Βόρειοι Πόλοι,
Οι Ισημερινοί, οι Ζώνες κι οι Μεσημβρινοί;»
Φώναζε ο Ντελάλης και του απαντούσαν όλοι:
«Συμβατικοί ’ναι μονάχα συμβολισμοί!»

... το οποίο διορθώνω σε:

«Προς τι του Μερκατόρ οι Τροπικοί κι οι Βόρειοι Πόλοι,
Οι Ισημερ’νοί, οι Ζώνες κι οι Μεσημβρινοί;»
Φώναζε ο Ντελάλης και του απαντούσαν όλοι:
«Συμβατικοί ’ναι μονάχα συμβολισμοί!»


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2015)

Ε, και μοναχά τότε, όχι; (Αν ναι, θα σβήσω το παρόν. :))


----------



## Marinos (Jun 5, 2015)

Ωραίο το λινκ. Έχω όμως την αίσθηση ότι θα ήταν πιο ειλικρινές αν αναγνώριζε το χρέος του στο γνωστό μας πια Strange maps...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2015)

Πιο ειλικρινές ή πιο έντιμο; :)


----------



## Marinos (Jun 5, 2015)

Επειδή μου άρεσε το κείμενο είπα να μην το χοντρύνω ;)


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2015)

Earion said:


> Θέλει όμως άνεση χρόνου για να απολαύσει κανείς το διάβασμά του.



Το έριξα αμέσως στο Pocket.
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...fox-και-Chrome&p=244691&viewfull=1#post244691


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2015)

...
There are 7 billion people on earth and about 7000 languages, but more than half of the world's population speaks one of just 23 languages. This infographic, created by Alberto Lucas Lopéz for the _South China Morning Post_, shows the relative size of speaker population for all the languages that have over 50 million speakers (based on data from Ethnologue). It shows, quite strikingly, how giant the population of Chinese speakers is, compared to any of the other languages. 







...

Take a closer look at the map and view additional information at the full size version.


http://mentalfloss.com/article/64594/proportional-map-worlds-largest-languages


----------



## Earion (Jun 13, 2015)

Οθωμανική Αυτοκρατορία. Σειρά χαρτών 1901-02, 20 φύλλα, κλίμακα 1:210.000


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2015)

Χα! φαντάσου: Ιωνία και Ιόνιο, το ίδιο ακούγονται στα ξένα αυτιά... Δεν ήξερα ότι το Ιόνιο Πέλαγος λέγεται Yunan Denizi στα τούρκικα.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 13, 2015)

Είμαι ιδιαιτέρως ευγνώμων :)


----------



## Earion (Jun 13, 2015)

Να 'σαι καλά, Μαρίνε. Αλίμονο, εμείς δεν μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε οθωμανικά ...


----------



## pidyo (Jun 14, 2015)

Earion said:


> Οθωμανική Αυτοκρατορία. Σειρά χαρτών 1901-02, 20 φύλλα, κλίμακα 1:210.000



Εξαιρετικό, κι ας μειώνει τη χρησιμότητά του η χρήση των οθωμανικών για τους περισσότερους εξ ημών.

Ας βάλω κι εδώ τους αντίστοιχους αυστριακούς χάρτες, στους οποίους βασίστηκαν και οι γνωστοί χάρτες Κοντογόνη.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 14, 2015)

Εντάξει, το έπιασα το υπονοούμενο. Πείτε μου πού και τι θέλετε να σας διαβάσω. :)


----------



## pidyo (Jun 14, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Εντάξει, το έπιασα το υπονοούμενο. Πείτε μου πού και τι θέλετε να σας διαβάσω. :)



Πλάκα πλάκα εγώ έχω ένα γρήγορο αίτημα, πώς περιγράφει τα σημερινά Κουφάλια Θεσσαλονίκης (λογικά στον χάρτη 8, είναι λίγο περίεργος ο χρωματισμός του γεωγραφικού υποβάθρου και δεν με βοηθάει), λίγο βορείως του δρόμου Γιαννιτσών - Θεσσαλονίκης και δυτικά του Αξιού. Συγκεκριμένα, αν έχει ένα μόνο όνομα οικισμού ή Άνω και Κάτω Κουφάλοβο ή έχει και τρίτον, μεσαίο οικισμό. 

Για τα υπόλοιπα, θα βρω οθωμανολόγο με λιγότερα παραδοτέα με προθεσμίες στο κόκκινο. :)


----------



## Marinos (Jun 14, 2015)

Μπορείς να μου το βρεις στους χάρτες; Χάθηκα λίγο (πάτησα τον χάρτη 8 και δεν μπορώ να βρω τη Θεσσαλονίκη, για αρχή...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2015)

Από την ειδική επιλογή που οδηγεί στη σελίδα χειρισμού των μεγεθύνσεων

βρίσκεσαι π.χ. εύκολα εδώ (η Θεσσαλονίκη βρίσκεται στον χάρτη 9)


----------



## pidyo (Jun 14, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Χάθηκα λίγο


Αμ εγώ; Το έσωσε ο Δόκτωρ.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 14, 2015)

Νομίζω το βρήκα, είναι στο sequence 17 (του χάρτη 8) στη γωνία κάτω αριστερά. Γράφει Kurfalı, από κάτω έχει μια εκκλησίτσα, δυτικά γράφει «μεγάλος λόφος» (Büyük tepe) και ακόμα πιο νότια (δηλ. η εκκλησία είναι ακριβώς ανάμεσα στους δύο οικισμούς) Kuşbalı. Εκεί που μάλλον είναι η Πέλλα, γράφει Çavuşlı και Ağalar.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 14, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Νομίζω το βρήκα, είναι στο sequence 17 (του χάρτη 8) στη γωνία κάτω αριστερά. Γράφει Kurfalı, από κάτω έχει μια εκκλησίτσα, δυτικά γράφει «μεγάλος λόφος» (Büyük tepe) και ακόμα πιο νότια (δηλ. η εκκλησία είναι ακριβώς ανάμεσα στους δύο οικισμούς) Kuşbalı.



Μιλ μερσί. Kuşbalı σημαίνει κάτι; Κουρφάλι είναι μαρτυρημένος τύπος για το Κουφάλοβο / Κουφάλια, αλλά το Κούσμπαλι πρώτη φορά το ακούω.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 14, 2015)

Αν είναι τούρκικο, σημαίνει κάτι σαν "του πουλιού το μέλι" (γουωτέβα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2015)

Πιο πάνω, προς τα ΒΑ, βλέπω αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά ένα υψόμετρο 235 και δυο εβραϊκά χωριά (ή συναγωγές ή νεκροταφεία); Τι σημαίνουν τα διάσπαρτα άστρα του Δαβίδ στον χάρτη; (Άλλο ένα φαίνεται κατακόρυφα προς τα πάνω, στα ανατολικά της λιμνούλας).

(Βρήκαμε παιχνιδάκι. Μαρίνε, θα μας μάθεις να διαβάζουμε τοπωνύμια τουλάχιστον...)


----------



## Marinos (Jun 14, 2015)

Μάλλον εννοείς ΒΔ!
Αν ήταν χωριά θα έγραφε κάτι. Μήπως είναι απλώς άστρα και δείχνουν ξερωγώ στενά περάσματα ή κάτι τέτοιο; Από το Google Earth συμπεραίνω ότι η γραμμή αυτή πρέπει να δείχνει ποτάμι. Τα σημερινά Άθυρα λέγονταν Μπουζάτς μήπως;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2015)

Προς τα πάνω δεξιά, δεν είναι ΒΑ; 

Αν κατάλαβα σωστά (:)) κάτω αριστερά είναι το δίχαλο με την εκκλησία και εγώ εννοώ αυτά που επισήμανα:







Σωστό, θα είχε όνομα. Ίσως είναι απλώς σπίτια ή υποστατικά...


----------



## Marinos (Jun 14, 2015)

Α κατάλαβα... Τα Κουφάλια είναι κάτω δεξιά από τα αστεράκια σου, όχι κάτω αριστερά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Τα σημερινά Άθυρα λέγονταν Μπουζάτς μήπως;



Μπόζετς


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2015)

Τελικά βρήκα σε αυστριακό τοπογραφικό χάρτη της εποχής αυτό το σύμβολο για οχυρές θέσεις.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 14, 2015)

Ωραία, οπότε τα συγκεκριμένα δύο θα είναι κάποιο πέρασμα του ποταμού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2015)

Λογικά, ναι.


----------



## Earion (Jun 15, 2015)

Εντωμεταξύ πριν από λίγο στου Σαραντάκου βάλανε αυτό το χάρτη. Σαντζάκι της Σελανίκ.







Μπόζετς και Κουρφάλια τα θυμόμαστε από τα _Μυστικά του Βάλτου_.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.google.com/maps/@42.9913256,-87.8837072,106a,20y,180h/data=!3m1!1e3
H εξήγηση: http://www.gq.com/blogs/the-feed/20...veland-on-his-roof-he-lives-in-milwaukee.html


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 28, 2015)

19 thought-provoking maps that will change how you see the world

Ολίγον αχταρμάς, αλλά αρκετοί έχουν πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Βάζω και τους τίτλους, να μην πάρετε γουρούνι στο σακί. 

1. There are only three countries in the world where your boss is more likely to be a woman.
2. The countries where people drink the most alcohol.
3. More women experience - or at least report - sexual harassment in Sweden than any other European country.
4. 400,000 Muslim troops fought for Britain in the First World War.
5. The minimum amount of holiday you're legally entitled to differs widely across the world.
6. This is what London would look like, if only green spaces were shown.
7. A tourists' map of London: Yellow indicates where a photo has been taken by a local, red by a tourist.
8. The US imprisons more women than any other country.
9. What the world map would look like if a country's size was determined by its population.
10. And this is a variation on that theme (Brazil stays where it is).
11. The UK doesn't even come close to having the highest number of foreign-born residents in the EU - even in absolute terms.
12. These are the countries that Britons like the most.
13. And these are the ones they like the least.
14. These are the countries with the fastest internet connections.
15. Where Isis supporters tweet from.
16. A history of immigration to Britain...
17. ... and a history of emigration from it.
18. Finally, the first of two maps of British views on immigration.
19. And a special version featuring only Ukip voters.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 2, 2015)

*40 maps that explain the Middle East*


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> *40 maps that explain the Middle East*



Χριστέ και Κύριε! Παίρνεις πτυχίο με αυτή την εργασία. (Όταν τη διαβάσεις. Διδακτορικό όταν τη γράψεις.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2015)

The evolutionary tree of religions


----------



## Earion (Dec 3, 2015)

Ε, ας το πάρουμε με μια πρέζα ... τι πρέζα; Χούφτες χούφτες το αλάτι.


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2015)

...
If you're anything like me, you'll have spent many years fretting over a single vexed question: What's the best route from Camulodunum to Korinion? Should you take the direct route via Verlamium? Or the more southerly one, through Londinium? It's a tricky one.

Well worry no longer – for the Roman Empire has finally joined the 21st century. *This map* is a sort of Google Maps of antiquity. It’s fully searchable, and comes with multiple zoom levels.






You can see the entire sweep of the empire, with its provinces marked out (you can click to expand the map), or you can zoom right in to see its heartland, complete with cemeteries (the tomb stones), villas (semi-circles) and temples (stars), you can even search for specific places.

Sadly, it doesn't go down to street map level – though that’s probably more a reflection of the limits of the data than the limits of the cartographer’s ambition.

The map is the work of Johan Åhlfeldt, a researcher at Sweden's Lund University, who built it using sources including the Barrington Atlas of the Greek and Roman World and the Pleides dataset. In all it has eight different zoom levels, with a ninth covering the regions (Italy, Greece and points east) where data is richest.

[...]

Oh, and my quandary about getting from Camulodunum (Colchester) to Korinion (Cirencester)?

It's a longer route if you head south, but the roads are better quality. Next time you're in Roman Britain [particularly in Camulodunum], you can thank me.

http://www.citymetric.com/horizons/bored-work-here-s-google-style-digital-map-roman-empire-play-1649

Warning: This is a serious, serial time-killer. Enter at your own Aste-risk.


----------



## SBE (Dec 4, 2015)

Kανέναν δρόμο δεν φτιάξανε αυτοί οι Ρωμαίοι στην Ελλάδα;


----------



## Earion (Dec 5, 2015)

Δεν χρειαζόταν να κινηθούν στρατοί στην Ελλάδα, γι' αυτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 31, 2016)

*World Population Growth*






Δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω την αξιοπιστία των στοιχείων, αλλά μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι στον ευρύτερο χώρο της Βαλκανικής και της Μικράς Ασίας παρουσιάζει από την αρχή μέχρι τον 18ο αιώνα πληθυσμούς 3-5 εκατομμυρίων συνολικά. Είχα την εντύπωση ότι στις περιόδους ακμής της περιοχής ο πληθυσμός ήταν πολλαπλάσιος.


----------



## dominotheory (Jan 31, 2016)

.....
_“Every Noise At Once” is an incredibly simple, deep way to explore all of music, as well as searching for bands to find out where they fall, and exploring the additional genre maps to see what bands in each genre sound like,from happy hardcore to indiepop and beyond._
_Let’s take a peek, shall we? 
http://blog.echonest.com/post/52385283599/how-we-understand-music-genres

_


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2016)

Έχει μέχρι και Greek indie (τους Bokomolech)!

ΥΓ. Έχει της Παναγιάς τα μάτια, για την ακρίβεια...


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2016)

...
*Here’s Everyone Who’s Immigrated to the U.S. Since 1820*

From 1820 to 2013, 79 million people obtained lawful permanent resident status in the United States. The interactive map below visualizes all of them based on their prior country of residence. The brightness of a country corresponds to its total migration to the U.S. at the given time. Use the controls at the bottom to stop / resume the animation or to move back and forth in time.

Two Centuries of U.S. Immigration (1 dot = 10,000 people)






Through time, the immigration sources trace a clear path through the world. Starting in Western Europe with Ireland, Germany, and the U.K., the source moves east to Italy, Russia, and Hungary before shifting to the Americas and finally to Asia. The same trend is clear looking at the history of New York City’s foreign born population.
[...]


Περισσότερη ανάλυση, διευκρινίσεις κι επιπλέον γραφήματα, στην πηγή: http://metrocosm.com/animated-immigration-map/

Σχετικό ποστ για την Ευρώπη, πρόσφατα: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...μετανάστες-της&p=255874&viewfull=1#post255874


----------



## pidyo (May 14, 2016)

dominotheory said:


> .....
> _“Every Noise At Once” is an incredibly simple, deep way to explore all of music, as well as searching for bands to find out where they fall, and exploring the additional genre maps to see what bands in each genre sound like,from happy hardcore to indiepop and beyond._
> _Let’s take a peek, shall we?
> http://blog.echonest.com/post/52385283599/how-we-understand-music-genres
> ...



Πλάκα έχει όντως. Έμαθα κι ένα τοπωνύμιο που δεν ήξερα. Είδα στον χάρτη Piedmont Blues κι αναρωτήθηκα προς στιγμήν τι δουλειά έχουν τα μπλουζ στο Πεδεμόντιο της Ιταλίας, μέχρι που έμαθα ότι υπάρχει και αμερικανική γεωγραφική περιοχή που ονομάζεται Piedmont (η περιοχή ανάμεσα στα Απαλάχια και την πεδιάδα της Ανατολικής ακτής), ότι στην περιοχή μετανάστευσαν πολλοί μαύροι του νότου σε αστικά περιβάλλοντα και γι' αυτό έγινε κοιτίδα διακριτής σχολής των μπλουζ.


----------



## Zazula (May 24, 2016)

Inside the Secret World of Russia’s Cold War Mapmakers


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2016)

Έρευνα, όχι αστεία:


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 5, 2016)

Α, κλασικό _xkcd_... Και μου θυμίζει και κάτι παρόμοιο που είχα να αντιμετωπίσω σχετικά πρόσφατα. Για λίγο καιρό περνούσα αρκετές ώρες την ημέρα σε ένα δωμάτιο με παγκόσμιο χάρτη στον τοίχο, μεγάλο και παλιό· μου άρεσε να τον μελετάω (δεν είχα και τίποτα άλλο να κάνω), βλέποντας τα παλιά τοπωνύμια στην καθαρεύουσα και διάφορες αποικιακές ονομασίες που έχουν πλέον μισοξεχαστεί (όπως οι δημοκρατίες τής Δαχομέης και του αναφερόμενου στο διάγραμμα Άνω Βόλτα). Φρόντισα επίσης να κρατήσω και μερικές σημειώσεις ώστε να τον χρονολογήσω αργότερα που θα είχα πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο, και όντως αυτό έκανα, αν και δεν κράτησα τις σημειώσεις από τότε.

Πάντως θυμάμαι κάποιες λεπτομέρειες: τις δύο Γερμανίες, τις δύο Υεμένες, τα δύο Βιετνάμ, τα δύο Πακιστάν... πολλά ζευγάρια, γενικά, ενώ τώρα μείναμε μόνο με τις Κορέες. Την πιο έντονη εντύπωση μου προξένησε η λεγόμενη Ακτή Πειρατών, στη θέση των σημερινών Ηνωμένων Αραβικών Εμιράτων: η ονομασία παραπέμπει σε αθώες εποχές προ πετρελαίου, όταν στην έρημο της Αραβίας έβλεπες ψαροχώρια και όχι ουρανοξύστες. Βάσει αυτών των στοιχείων προσδιορίζω εκ νέου τη χρονολογία έκδοσης εκείνου τον χάρτη στην περίοδο 1967–71 – της χούντας, σαν να λέμε. Ίσως την πρώτη φορά να μην το στένεψα και περισσότερο, μιας δεν γνώριζα γι' αυτήν την εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα λίστα· με τη βοήθειά της θα μπορούσα να είχα εστιάσει σε μικρότερες λεπτομέρειες, όπως αλλαγές ονομάτων κρατών και πόλεων, καθώς και ανεξαρτητοποιήσεις βρετανικών αποικιών όπως του Μαυρίτιου και της Τόνγκα*. Από την άλλη, βέβαια, αναρωτιέμαι με τι καθυστέρηση μπορεί να εκδοθεί ένας τέτοιος χάρτης και αν θα λάβει υπ' όψιν όλες τις μικροαλλαγές που έχουν στο μεταξύ συντελεστεί στον κόσμο.

* Τόνγκας; Ξέρω ότι η κατάχρηση του ακλίτου αποτελεί πληγή...


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> (δεν είχα και τίποτα άλλο να κάνω)



Φανταριλίκι; Θητεία σε γραφείο; Με χάρτη ξεχασμένο από τα χρόνια της χούντας;



Duke_of_Waltham said:


> του Μαυρίτιου


Ήταν ποτέ έτσι; Πάντα Μαυρίκιο τον θυμάμαι.



Duke_of_Waltham said:


> της Τόνγκα*
> 
> * Τόνγκας; Ξέρω ότι η κατάχρηση του ακλίτου αποτελεί πληγή...



Καμιά φορά και η κατάχρηση της γενικής. Θα έλεγες «του τανγκού»; :)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 5, 2016)

nickel said:


> Ήταν ποτέ έτσι; Πάντα Μαυρίκιο τον θυμάμαι.


Δεν ήμουν σίγουρος όταν το έγραψα, αλλά είναι μάλλον αμφίβολο να πρόσεξα κάτι τέτοιο στον χάρτη. Απλώς η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των όσων διαβάζω είναι στ' αγγλικά, και η πρόσφατη δραστηριότητά μου στη Λεξιλογία βγάζει στην επιφάνεια όλα τα γνωστικά κενά που ήξερα ότι κάποια στιγμή θα έπρεπε να φροντίσω να συμπληρώσω. Μη με λυπάστε, όταν δείτε κάτι παράξενο υποδείξτε το μου μήπως και μάθω τίποτα!



> Φανταριλίκι; Θητεία σε γραφείο; Με χάρτη ξεχασμένο από τα χρόνια της χούντας;


Περίπου: ήμουν με δίμηνη απόσπαση ως οδηγός στο Στρατόπεδο Πλαστήρα, στη Λάρισα, και τις πρώτες μέρες περιμέναμε οι οδηγοί στο γραφείο κινήσεως μέχρι να μας χρειαστούν για κάποια δουλειά ή αγγαρεία. Καμιά φορά καθόμασταν στο κύριο γραφείο με τη συζήτηση και την καπνίλα των στελεχών, όπου τουλάχιστον δρόσιζε το κλιματιστικό, αλλά συνήθως βρισκόμασταν στο μισοσκότεινο διπλανό δωμάτιο, που ήταν για τη δική μας χρήση. Βολευόμασταν στις ερειπωμένες αλλά σχετικά άνετες πολυθρόνες (η μία έκανε μπαμ ότι ήταν από τράπεζα), ανταλλάζαμε καμιά κουβέντα, τρώγαμε το πρόγευμά μας και ακούγαμε λίγη μουσική από το παλιό ραδιόφωνο πάνω στο τραπέζι στη γωνία. Πληκτική η ατμόσφαιρα, ληθαργική: κάποιοι πάντα έλειπαν και οι λιγοστοί υπόλοιποι έπαιζαν με τα κινητά τους ή προσπαθούσαν να ξεκουράσουν τα μάτια τους. Αλλά και έξυπνο τηλέφωνο να είχα, που λέει ο λόγος, πάλι με τον χάρτη θα ασχολιόμουν, στην αρχή τουλάχιστον. Μου άρεσε η γεωγραφία από παλιά.

Μετά άρχισα να κάνω τακτικά δρομολόγια για τα ώνια (μεταφορές προμηθειών για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν) και έτσι, από τη στιγμή που η δουλειά μου ήταν κυρίως με τα μαγειρεία, καθόμουν κι εγώ εκεί. Μιλούσαμε με τους μάγειρες, τους βοηθούσα ενίοτε με το φαγητό (μικροπράγματα φυσικά, αλλά είχε την πλάκα του) και επειδή σταμάτησα να πολυπηγαίνω στο γραφείο κινήσεως, γλύτωνα και κάποιες αγγαρείες. Βέβαια πέρασα τους δύο θερμότερους μήνες τού χρόνου στη θερμότερη ίσως πόλη της Ελλάδας, με κοριούς στους θαλάμους, ενώ τα μεσημέρια οδηγούσα –με την ελάχιστη εμπειρία που διέθετα– ένα όχημα με μουσαμά για οροφή και χωρίς κλιματισμό, στο κέντρο μιας άγνωστής μου πόλης, με βαριά κίνηση και πολλά φανάρια και πεζούς να πετάγονται από δω κι από κει. Ήταν εξαιρετικά αγχωτικό στην αρχή, αλλά με τον καιρό έμαθα αρκετά πράγματα. Και η ζωή στη Στρατιά είχε και τα πλεονεκτήματά της, διόλου ευκαταφρόνητα τολμώ να πω.

Προς το τέλος σταμάτησα τα ώνια και περνούσα πάλι τις ώρες μου στο γραφείο κινήσεως, ως βοηθός αυτή τη φορά. Ήταν πιο άνετα, και χειριζόμουν υπολογιστή, αλλά δεν είχα τον χρόνο για βολταρίσματα που πολλές φορές προέκυπτε τις πρώτες εκείνες μέρες στη Λάρισα. Όχι πως είχε και πολλά να δεις εκεί γύρω, αλλά μια μέρα ξέθαψα κάτι. Ένα παρατημένο γραφειάκι, γεμάτο πράγματα και μισοκρυμμένο δίπλα σε μιαν αποθήκη, από τα πολλά σημάδια παρακμής που συνάντησα ως στρατιώτης σε σχέση με τις «παλιές καλές εποχές» των φαντάρων διετούς και τριετούς θητείας. Στον τοίχο κρέμονταν παλιές αφίσες (νομίζω της δεκαετίας του '90) και ένας ρυμοτομικός χάρτης, παλιότερος, κιτρινωπός, με λεπτές γραμμές. Έμοιαζε χειροποίητος και περισσότερο τοπογραφικός παρά σαν αυτούς τού εμπορίου. Πρόσεξα σε κάποιους δρόμους ονόματα βασιλέων και πριγκίπων, που τα αντίστοιχά τους έχουν μακράν εκλείψει από τις περισσότερες ελληνικές πόλεις. Και εκεί όπου αναγνώρισα τη μεγάλη νότια περιμετρική οδό της Λάρισας, τη Λεωφόρο Ηρώων Πολυτεχνείου, που περνάει ακριβώς μπροστά από το στρατόπεδο... Κι αυτή άλλο όνομα έφερε τότε. Και πιο συγκεκριμένα, ημερομηνία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 23, 2016)

*4 maps that will change how you see migration in Europe*


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 24, 2016)

Αναμενόμενο το ζευγαράκι Ελλάδας-Αλβανίας (μόνο άλλα δύο τέτοια βρίσκεις στον χάρτη: Ρωσία-Ουκρανία και Κροατία-Βοσνία), αν και τώρα βέβαια πληθυνόμαστε και στη Βουλγαρία, ενώ οι Αλβανοί και οι Βούλγαροι φεύγουν. Υποθέτω περίμενα ακόμα να δω περισσότερους Τούρκους στη Γερμανία παρά Πολωνούς, αλλά φαίνεται πως αυτό έχει καιρό τώρα αλλάξει (οι δυο χώρες συνορεύουν, άλλωστε). Όσο για τη σχέση τής Πορτογαλίας με τις πρώην αποικίες της, διάβαζα πριν από λίγα χρόνια ότι το ρεύμα έχει σε μεγάλο βαθμό αντιστραφεί, και ότι οι Πορτογάλοι είναι αυτοί που συχνά φεύγουν αναζητώντας εργασία στις αναπτυσσόμενες οικονομίες τής Αγκόλας και της Μοζαμβίκης.

Το _Czechia_ για συντομία το έβαλαν, άραγε;


----------



## SBE (Aug 24, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Το _Czechia_ για συντομία το έβαλαν, άραγε;



Aπ'όσο ξέρω έιναι το νεο διεθνές όνομα της Τσεχίας.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 24, 2016)

Κοίτα τι μαθαίνει κανείς. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το _Czech Republic_ και η συνεχιζόμενη χρήση του υποδεικνύουν έναν διαχωρισμό μεταξύ τής πολιτικής οντότητας και των παραδοσιακών γεωγραφικών περιοχών από τις οποίες (ή, κατά περίπτωση, από τμήματα των οποίων) αποτελείται. Όταν αυτή η οντότητα είναι πρόσφατης κοπής, και τα σύνορα καινούργια, ο διαχωρισμός δικαιολογείται κάπως περισσότερο. Όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια, οι πολιτικές διαιρέσεις καθιερώνονται περισσότερο στη συνείδηση του κόσμου και τα εθνικά ή άλλα σύνορα εδραιώνονται ως γεωγραφικό πλαίσιο αναφοράς, αντικαθιστώντας σε κάποιον βαθμό το προηγούμενο τέτοιο πλαίσιο. Ίσως το υπεραναλύω το θέμα· άλλωστε το _Czechia_ και πιο σύντομο είναι, και από το ίδιο καλούπι με πολλά άλλα ονόματα χωρών βγαίνει, και ίσως χρησιμοποιείται ήδη από κάποιες γλώσσες, που ήταν και η αρχική μου εντύπωση όταν είδα τον χάρτη (δηλαδή ότι κάποιος ξένος τον σχεδίασε και επηρεάστηκε από αυτό). Αλλά νομίζω ότι η ίδια διαδικασία βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη και εδώ.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 7, 2016)

https://www.academia.edu/28233215/Map_of_Asia_Minor_with_original_Greek_Names
(Αρχαία ελληνικά, μην τον χρησιμοποιείτε π.χ. για ελληνικές κοινότητες του 19ου αιώνα...)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 26, 2016)

Τσεχίας συνέχεια...

*'Nobody calls it Czechia': Czech Republic's new name fails to catch on* (_The Guardian_)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2016)

*71 Thousand High-Res Historical Maps Available for Free Download *

Αφού διαβάσετε το άρθρο, ο ιστότοπος με τους χάρτες είναι αυτός:
http://www.davidrumsey.com/


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2016)

...
*World Song Map - Classic Edition

*An imaginary world map where the continents, countries, cities, oceans, rivers and landmarks are made up from the titles of over 1,000 songs. From the obvious classics such as Born in the U.S.A. (Bruce Springsteen), Back in the U.S.S.R. (The Beatles), Anarchy in the U.K. (Sex Pistols), China Girl (David Bowie), New York, New York (Frank Sinatra), Radio Ethiopia (Patti Smith) and Radio Free Europe (R.E.M); to cult classics and some of our own personal favourites such as Trans Europe Express (Kraftwerk), No Sleep till Brooklyn (Beastie Boys), London Calling (The Clash), Town Called Malice (The Jam), Hong Kong Garden (Siouxsie and the Banshees), Fake Tales of San Francisco (Arctic Monkeys), Hit the North (The Fall) and Afrika Shox (Leftfield). Zoom in and see more of our World Song Map *here*:














Quizable.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Dec 6, 2016)

Δεν είναι ακριβώς χάρτης, αλλά πέφτει κοντά.

*Watch 7 Cities Just Spring Up From Nowhere and Sprawl Like Mad* (_Popular Mechanics_)


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2016)

Εντυπωσιακό. Δεν γνώριζα καν το Timelapse του Google Earth. Σε 1000 χρόνια θα είναι ακόμα πιο εντυπωσιακό. :)


----------



## SBE (Dec 7, 2016)

Είναι πρόσφατο φρούτο, κι εγώ πριν μια βδομάδα το έμαθα


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2016)

...
Oslo Metro Map: Literal English Translation

We've consulted the finest literary minds in Scandinavia to translate the Oslo metro map as liberally as possible from Norwegian to English. Take a tour from Spankfield to Violence Creek, perhaps stopping at Huge Orgasm along the way - plus some more we dare not mention! 





https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0756/1497/products/Oslo-G2-shopify_2048x2048.png?v=1479299960


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 11, 2016)

Το Όσλο έχει πέντε γραμμές μετρό; Τι να τις κάνει;


----------



## Marinos (Dec 11, 2016)

Έχει κρύο το χειμώνα πάνω από τη γη! :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το Όσλο έχει πέντε γραμμές μετρό; Τι να τις κάνει;



For a Huge Underground Orgasm, obviously; volcanic.  Can't do that in plain sight. Or can we?

Why don't we do it in the road? - Lowell Fulsom






Των Beatles η εκτέλεση είναι μάλλον κι αυτή θαμμένη, γιατί στη γιουτουμπία δεν τη βρήκα.


----------



## Earion (Dec 12, 2016)

daeman said:


> Των Beatles η εκτέλεση είναι μάλλον κι αυτή θαμμένη, γιατί στη γιουτουμπία δεν τη βρήκα.



Προσωρινά ...


----------



## JimAdams (Dec 12, 2016)

Όλη η σεισμική δραστηριότητα στη Γη, από 2001 ως 2015. Οι κύκλοι δείχνουν το μέγεθος του σεισμού, το χρώμα το εστιακό του βάθος. Βρίσκω τρομερό, ακόμα και σε επίπεδο ανιμέισον το μέγεθος των σεισμών σε Ιαπωνία, Ινδονησία κλπ, αλλά και το γεγονός ότι η Ελλάδα καλά-καλά δεν φαίνεται... 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdTYmICg29Y


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 12, 2016)

*CIA Declassifies Maps from 75 Years of Surveillance*

_To mark the 75th anniversary of its Cartography Center, the Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) shares decades of declassified maps._

The Cartography Center of the Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) started in October of 1941 with hand-drawn maps that plotted the geographic data of World War II. The Center today harnesses more advanced, digital technologies, but the goal remains the same: to visually convey data in a way that will be understandable for a broad intelligence audience. For the Center’s 75th anniversary, the CIA announced last month that it was releasing several albums of declassified maps, which represent its decades of activity, onto Flickr. From the Russian front of 1942 to the threatened elephant populations of Africa in 2013, the maps are an archive of American involvement in global conflicts and crises.
http://hyperallergic.com/342085/cia-cartography-center-maps/


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2016)

...
Delightful timewaster of the day: the map that lets you listen to radio from everwhere, including the past: *http://radio.garden/*


----------



## Earion (Dec 17, 2016)

Αυτό θα ενθουσιάσει τους Θεσσαλονικείς: 

Χάρτης της οθωμανικής Θεσσαλονίκης από γερμανικό τουριστικό οδηγό Türkei und Griechenland, Untere Donauländer und Kleinasien (Meyers Reisebücher, 1892, ένθετος μεταξύ των σ. 378-379). Σημειώνεται η πυρίκαυστος περιοχή του 1890 και πολλά μνημεία που καταστράφηκαν στην πυρκαγιά του 1917, αλλά και μεταγενέστερα από κατεδαφίσεις.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 25, 2016)

Αυτό το site φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον - κάποτε θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σας πω:
Design your own map


----------



## israfel (Dec 30, 2016)

για τη χαρά της δημιουργίας:
https://snazzymaps.com/explore
http://maps.stamen.com/#terrain/12/37.7706/-122.3782

ή της ανακάλυψης
http://geodata.gov.gr/maps/?locale=el
https://panorama.statistics.gr/en/
http://gis.organismosathinas.gr/


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 1, 2017)

dharvatis said:


> Αυτό το site φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον - κάποτε θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σας πω:
> Design your own map



Μοιάζει πιο κατάλληλο για μεγάλες πόλεις, ειδικά στην Ελλάδα, όχι μόνο για αισθητικούς λόγους αλλά επειδή χρησιμοποιεί δεδομένα τού OpenStreetMap. Στις πόλεις είναι πιο πιθανό ότι θα έχει συγυρίσει κάποιος τον χάρτη, ώστε να έχει περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες και λιγότερα λάθη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 4, 2017)

Earion said:


> Αυτό θα ενθουσιάσει τους Θεσσαλονικείς:
> 
> Χάρτης της οθωμανικής Θεσσαλονίκης από γερμανικό τουριστικό οδηγό Türkei und Griechenland, Untere Donauländer und Kleinasien (Meyers Reisebücher, 1892, ένθετος μεταξύ των σ. 378-379). Σημειώνεται η πυρίκαυστος περιοχή του 1890 και πολλά μνημεία που καταστράφηκαν στην πυρκαγιά του 1917, αλλά και μεταγενέστερα από κατεδαφίσεις.



Να επισημάνω τη χρήση _Rhede von Salonik_ εκεί που σήμερα θα έγραφε Golf von (Thes)Saloniki. Και το Σαλονίκ/Σαλανίκ είναι μεν εύλογο, αυτές ήταν τότε οι επικρατούσες ονομασίες της πόλης. Ομολογώ όμως ότι με παραξένεψε η χρήση του _Rhede _που είναι μάλλον σπάνια λέξη πια και δεν σημαίνει τίποτα περισσότερο από ... ράδα.


----------



## Earion (Jan 4, 2017)

Σωστά για δύο λόγους: (α) Όπως φαίνεται, έχει γκρεμιστεί ο λιμενοβραχίονας (το «τζερέμπουλον») και έχει παραχωθεί το παλιό λιμάνι (του Μεγάλου Κωνσταντίνου), και (β) Δεν έχει ακόμα κατασκευαστεί το νέο λιμάνι, στα δυτικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 25, 2017)

http://www.wearedorothy.com/shop/world-song-map-classic-edition

An imaginary world map where the continents, countries, cities, oceans, rivers and landmarks are made up from the titles of over 1,000 songs.

From the obvious classics such as Born in the U.S.A. (Bruce Springsteen), Back in the U.S.S.R. (The Beatles), Anarchy in the U.K. (Sex Pistols), China Girl (David Bowie), New York, New York (Frank Sinatra), Radio Ethiopia (Patti Smith) and Radio Free Europe (R.E.M); to cult classics and some of our own personal favourites such as Trans Europe Express (Kraftwerk), No Sleep till Brooklyn (Beastie Boys), London Calling (The Clash), Town Called Malice (The Jam), Hong Kong Garden (Siouxsie and the Banshees), Fake Tales of San Francisco (Arctic Monkeys), Hit the North (The Fall) and Afrika Shox (Leftfield)


----------



## Earion (Jan 25, 2017)

Ωραίο, αλλά δεν βλέπω στην Ελλάδα τι έχουν βάλει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 25, 2017)

Σωστό. Εδώ έχει μερικά «κοντινά»:

http://www.apotis4stis5.com/themata-f/22694-xarths-me-1000-titlous-tragoudiwn


----------



## Earion (Jan 25, 2017)

Cream. “Tales of Brave Ulysses”


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2017)

...
Να σας συστήσω ένα καλό φόρουμ, πριν από δύο μήνες:



daeman said:


> ...
> *World Song Map - Classic Edition
> 
> *An imaginary world map where the continents, countries, cities, oceans, rivers and landmarks are made up from the titles of over 1,000 songs. From the obvious classics such as Born in the U.S.A. (Bruce Springsteen), Back in the U.S.S.R. (The Beatles), Anarchy in the U.K. (Sex Pistols), China Girl (David Bowie), New York, New York (Frank Sinatra), Radio Ethiopia (Patti Smith) and Radio Free Europe (R.E.M); to cult classics and some of our own personal favourites such as Trans Europe Express (Kraftwerk), No Sleep till Brooklyn (Beastie Boys), London Calling (The Clash), Town Called Malice (The Jam), Hong Kong Garden (Siouxsie and the Banshees), Fake Tales of San Francisco (Arctic Monkeys), Hit the North (The Fall) and Afrika Shox (Leftfield). Zoom in and see more of our World Song Map *here*:
> ...



Λεξιλογία. Πριν από σας, για σας. Και μετά από σας, από μας.


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2017)

Earion said:


> Ωραίο, αλλά δεν βλέπω στην Ελλάδα τι έχουν βάλει.



+ Olympia WA (_...And Out Come the Wolves_) - Rancid







+ Cretin Hop, στην Κρήτη, the cretins misspelling Cretans down there, up theirs







+ Gimme Shelter, στο Αιγαίο:






War, children, it's just a shot away
It's just a shot away
I tell you love, sister, it's just a kiss away
Kiss away, kiss away


+ Children of the Sea, μεταξύ Ρόδου και Κύπρου, it's all Greek to them






And out come the wolves.

If I don't get some shelter
Oh yeah, I'm gonna fade away


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 25, 2017)

daeman said:


> ...
> Να σας συστήσω ένα καλό φόρουμ, πριν από δύο μήνες:
> [...]
> Λεξιλογία. Πριν από σας, για σας. Και μετά από σας, από μας.



Έχασα πολλή Λεξιλογία αυτό το δίμηνο...


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2017)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έχασα πολλή Λεξιλογία αυτό το δίμηνο...



Άντε, διάβαζε τότε. Την άλλη βδομάδα έχει διαγώνισμα τριμήνου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 25, 2017)

Μπα, βλέπω να χάνω το εξάμηνο...


----------



## SBE (Jan 25, 2017)

Θα αναγκαστείς να επαναλάβεις τη χρονιά, έτσι που πας.


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2017)

...
Map showing the homeland of every character in Homer’s Iliad
by Jason Kottke






This is a map showing where all of the characters originated in Homer’s epic poem The Iliad. I know Greece is small by today’s standards, but it was surprising to me how geographically widespread the hometowns of the characters were. The Iliad is set sometime in the 11th or 12th century BC, about 400 years before Homer lived. I wonder if that level of mobility was accurate for the time or if Homer simply populated his poem with folks from all over Greece as a way of making listeners from many areas feel connected to the story — sort of the “hello, Cleveland!” of its time.


----------



## Katsik35 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ήταν από την Κεφαλονιά ο Οδυσέας;


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2017)

Katsik35 said:


> Ήταν από την Κεφαλονιά ο Οδυσέας;



Σα βγεις στον πηγαιμό για την Ιθάκη,
να εύχεσαι νάναι μακρύς ο δρόμος,
γεμάτος περιπέτειες, γεμάτος γνώσεις.
Τους Λαιστρυγόνας και τους Κύκλωπας,
τον θυμωμένο Ποσειδώνα μη φοβάσαι,
μα την Κεφαλονιά στον δρόμο σου σα βρεις,
πρόσεξε να την προσπεράσεις· της γεωγραφίας
αίσθησις το πνεύμα σου ας αγγίζει.
Κι αν κατά λάθος εκεί βγεις, η Ιθάκη σε ξεγέλασε.
Έτσι σοφός που έγινες, με τόση πείρα,
ήδη θα το κατάλαβες τα Ιόνια τι σημαίνουν. 

 

It's all Greece to them. Αλλά βλέπω ότι και γενικά τα βελάκια δεν έχουν τοποθετηθεί με μεγάλη ακρίβεια.


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2017)

Και επίσης κάποιοι πιστεύουν ότι η αρχαία Ιθάκη είναι η χερσόνησος δε-θυμάμαι-όνομα της Κεφαλλονιάς.


----------



## Earion (Feb 14, 2017)

Παλική λέγεται.

Το ζήτημα ξεκινά από το δεδομένο ότι ο λαός στον οποίο βασίλευε ο Οδυσσέας ήταν οι Κεφαλλήνες. Το πού βρισκόταν η ομηρική Ιθάκη είναι μέγα θέμα προς συζήτηση, από εκείνα στα οποία ο καθένας μπορεί να πει το κοντό του και το μακρύ του. Όπως μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς, εδώ και πάνω από έναν αιώνα έχουν ειπωθεί τα πάντα από τους πάντες.

Πάντως, μια που το ανέφερε η SBE, κι επειδή με τρώει το χέρι μου και δεν μπορώ να σας αφήσω χωρίς να πω τη γνώμη μου, θα πω μονάχα τούτο: όσοι υποστηρίζουν ότι η σημερινή Ιθάκη είναι η Ιθάκη του Οδυσσέα, δηλαδή της μυκηναϊκής εποχής, έχουν κάνει τα μύρια όσα για να ανακαλύψουν μυκηναϊκά κατάλοιπα στη σημερινή Ιθάκη κι έχουν βρει κυριολεκτικά ψίχουλα. Αντίθετα, στη σημερινή Κεφαλονιά* χ ω ρ ί ς π ρ ο σ π ά θ ε ι α έχουν ανακαλυφθεί εντυπωσιακότατα και θεαματικότατα μυκηναϊκά αρχαιολογικά κατάλοιπα (με κορυφαίο έναν θολωτό τάφο με τις μεγαλύτερες διαστάσεις πανελληνίως). To be fair, που θα ’λεγε και ο Θησέας, δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται άλλο επιχείρημα.


* με ένα λάμδα.


----------



## pidyo (Feb 14, 2017)

Δεν έχω χρόνο και κουράγιο να ψάχνω για τεκμήρια, αλλά πρόσφατα έχουν εντοπιστεί μυκηναϊκά κατάλοιπα και στην ίδια την Ιθάκη. Οι ανασκαφείς μιλούν για ανάκτορο, άλλοι διαφωνούν. Ως γνωστόν, από πολλούς (από τον Ντέρπφελντ και μετά) ως πιθανότερη ομηρική Ιθάκη θεωρείται η Λευκάδα.


----------



## daeman (Mar 2, 2017)

‘Ulysses’ Journey Was Far from Home’ | M.O. MacCarthy, ‘Carte du monde d’Homère’ (1849), New York Public Library

πηγή: Legendary Lands: Umberto Eco on the Greatest Maps of Imaginary Places and Why They Appeal to Us


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2017)

This map shows how voting divides in individual European countries cross national boundaries and have some interesting correlations.

The map speaks for itself—each color on the map is the color of the dominant/winning political party or coalition (if political parties change unreliably). In Europe, red is typically the color of leftist or socialist coalitions, while blue is typically for right-of-center or populist parties. This is opposite of the typical color scheme in the United States, where red (Republicans) is typically right, while blue (Democrats) is typically left.

The boundaries on the map are largely based on the past 10-15 years of elections, although in many cases these patterns go back much longer. In some countries, voting patterns are not tied to political parties or coalitions. Countries with grey areas do not have ideologically-aligned regions, or have special circumstances, as explained below [*...*]

Εγώ βλέπω σε αυτόν τον χάρτη διαχωρισμούς που πηγαίνουν αιώνες πίσω: Την Πολωνία, παρά τη μεταπολεμική μετακόμισή της και την εκδίωξη εκατομμυρίων Γερμανών από τα εδάφη της, να είναι χωρισμένα πάνω στα παλιά γερμανικά σύνορα. Στην Ιταλία, το βασίλειο των δύο Σικελιών και το παπικό κράτος ζουν και βασιλεύουν. Στη Ρουμανία βλέπουμε τον πυρήνα της αρχικής χώρας, στα σύνορα του 19ου αιώνα. Ο τολμηρός μπορεί να δει μέχρι και την αλ-Ανταλούς του περ. 13ου αιώνα (που ανοίγεται ως την Πορτογαλία). Η Βρετάννη φωνάζει την ιδιαιτερότητά της και η κόκκινη Βιέννη με τα περίχωρά της δηλώνει πάντα το παρόν. Κάποιος που δεν θα ήξερε καλύτερα, μπορεί να έβλεπε στην Ελλάδα κόκκινους Ίωνες και μπλε Δωριείς, αλλά μπα, αποκλείεται (ή μήπως όχι; ) Για τις τρεις Τουρκιές έχουμε μιλήσει βέβαια από καιρό...


----------



## Earion (Jun 11, 2017)

Εγώ διακρίνω και την παλιά Πρωσία, την πριν από τον Ναπολέοντα, στα γερμανικά κρατίδια. Και ολοκάθαρα τη διαφορά Βοημίας από Μοραβία. Εννοείται βέβαια και το διαβόητο σχίσμα μεταξύ Φλάνδρας και Βαλλονίας. Και στη Γαλλία με λίγη καλή θέληση θα τολμούσα να διακρίνω το σύνολο Ακυιτανίας-Ωβέρνης-Προβηγκίας (Λαγκεντόκ), έτσι όπως χωρίστηκε από τη βόρεια Γαλλία επί των διαδόχων του Καρλομάγνου.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 13, 2017)

Χμ, τον διαχωρισμό στη Γερμανία τον σκέφτηκα περισσότερο ως θρησκευτικό: προτεσταντικός βορράς εναντίον καθολικού νότου (φαίνεται ακόμα και στις επίσημες αργίες των διάφορων κρατιδίων). Και στην Ελβετία οι κατανομές μοιάζουν περίπου γλωσσικές. Πάντως θα αποτολμήσω και τη δική μου ιστορική ερμηνεία και θα αναφέρω τη Σκανία στη νοτιοδυτική Σουηδία, που για αιώνες ανήκε στη Δανία (και σε κάποιο επίπεδο μοιάζει να επιστρέφει στην τροχιά της χάρη στη γέφυρα Έρεσουντ). Για πιο μικρές περιοχές (π.χ. τη χερσόνησο της Ιστρίας) δεν ξέρω πόσο ασφαλή συμπεράσματα μπορούμε να βγάλουμε, αλλά ανέκαθεν απορούσα με τη φήμη τής Κορνουάλης ως προπύργιου των Φιλελεύθερων Δημοκρατών στην Αγγλία. Από πού να προέκυψε τάχα αυτό;

Επίσης, είμαι ο μόνος που βλέπει γιν-γιανγκ στην Πολωνία;


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2017)

Wikipedia is our friend...
*Politics of Cornwall*
Historically, Cornwall was a Brittonic-speaking area separate from the rest of England until about the 10th century, and retained much of its cultural distinctiveness in later centuries. Religious non-conformism was strong in Cornwall, and the Church of England was less well supported than some areas to the east. This has continued to inform later Cornish politics, in the form of Liberalism, now represented mainly by the Liberal Democrats can be traced to historical associations with Liberalism and non-conformist religion, particularly Methodism, in the 19th century and similarly land ownership and the Conservative party in the same period. The Conservative Party is also fairly strong in Cornwall, but for slightly different reasons. They suffered a particularly bad setback in the 1990s. However they regained three of the six Cornish seats in the 2010 general election. The Labour Party is traditionally much weaker in Cornwall than many other parts of the UK, although it has had some representation locally. This may be partly because there is no major urban centre in Cornwall – Plymouth tends to fulfil that role. Cornwall also traditionally elects a number of independent councillors, and is a centre for the rump Liberal Party in the UK.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 13, 2017)

Indubitably. Thank you very much indeed for this interesting excerpt, SBE.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2017)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Επίσης, είμαι ο μόνος που βλέπει γιν-γιανγκ στην Πολωνία;


Όχι βέβαια... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2017)

Η ενδιαφέρουσα σύγκριση θα ολοκληρωνόταν με την υπέρθεση χαρακτηριστικών γεωγραφικών ορίων που πιθανόν έθεταν τα σύνορα εδώ και πολλούς αιώνες...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2017)

Χειροποίητος χάρτης, από αυτά που σκοντάφτεις πάνω τους τυχαία στο νέτι...


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 18, 2017)

Όμορφο. Πάντα μου άρεσε η νερομπογιά στους χάρτες.

Δυτική Ευρώπη πριν από τις ρωμαϊκές κατακτήσεις, λοιπόν, αλλά πόσο πριν; Τέταρτος αιώνας π.Χ.; Πέμπτος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2017)

Δεν μπόρεσα να βγάλω συμπέρασμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 23, 2017)

Χάρτης των τοπικών διαλέκτων της Γαλλίας (από άρθρο εδώ)

Ο χάρτης διαδραστικά εδώ


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 15, 2017)

Northern exposure


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 17, 2017)

dharvatis said:


> Northern exposure
> View attachment 5785



Α, μάλιστα. Έχει πολύ υλικό σε εκείνον τον λογαριασμό στο Τουίτερ:


----------



## Marinos (Sep 18, 2017)

Διασκεδαστικότατος χάρτης προσβολών -- offend everyone in Europe :) :
https://twitter.com/BadIdeasVs/status/909095956670406656
Προσέξτε π.χ. πώς προσβάλλεις τους Ολλανδούς :twit:


----------



## Earion (Sep 18, 2017)

Όχι μόνο τους Ολλανδούς αλλά και τους Φλαμανδούς μαζί!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 18, 2017)

Μα το Βέλγιο εμφανίζεται ακέραιο· μόνο την Ολλανδία έχει καταπιεί η θάλασσα. Από την άλλη, κάτι γράφει πάνω στο Βέλγιο αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι...

Πάντως ο χάρτης βγάζει γέλιο, και έμαθα και κάτι καινούργιο: οι Ρομά έχουν δική τους σημαία.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 18, 2017)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Από την άλλη, κάτι γράφει πάνω στο Βέλγιο αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι...



Βρήκα λίγο καλύτερη ανάλυση. Γράφει "404 Country not found": https://i.pinimg.com/736x/2b/81/58/2b81586dc8e7e363658de250c233a8f2.jpg


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 18, 2017)

Τώρα μάλιστα!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 19, 2017)

Πολιτική διαίρεση της Ευρώπης όπως εξελίχθηκε από τον δωδέκατο αιώνα έως σήμερα:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 6, 2017)

Ετυμολογικός χάρτης της Αφρικής

Σε μεγάλη ανάλυση εδώ:
https://www.reddit.com/r/MapPorn/co...2500_x_2512/?sort=old&st=J8BL4L4B&sh=2cd01a31


----------



## Themis (Oct 6, 2017)

Η _ετυμολόγηση_ της Αθήνας από κάτι που θα σήμαινε "θεά της σοφίας" επιβάλλει μεγάλη επιφυλακτικότητα για την ακρίβεια των ετυμολογήσεων του χάρτη.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 6, 2017)

Ειδικά όταν η Σόφια βρίσκεται μόλις λίγο πιο πάνω!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 16, 2017)

Εμένα μου αρέσει η λίμνη Λίμνη στο κέντρο της Αφρικής, πάντως. (Εντάξει, δεν είναι καινούργιο, ούτε μοναδικό, αλλά κάθε φορά που το βλέπω... :) ).


----------



## Earion (Oct 16, 2017)

Δηλαδή το Τσαντ είναι η περίπτωση που λέμε Lake Lake, Λίμνη Λίμνη, ε;

Υ. Γ. Μα βέβαια, το λέει η Βικιπαίδεια: The name _Chad_ is a local word meaning "large expanse of water", in other words, a "lake".


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 16, 2017)

Α, κάτι σαν κι αυτό δηλαδή.

Εμένα πιο πολύ με εντυπωσίασε ο ιπποπόταμος, αν και έχει κι αυτός τη λογική του, καθώς η ονομασία μοιάζει να ξεκίνησε από ανάκτορο ή πόλη της πάλαι ποτέ αυτοκρατορίας του Μάλι.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 7, 2017)

*Diamonds, Cars and Frozen Fish - Every Country's Biggest Import & Export* (_Vouchercloud_)








drsiebenmal said:


> [Voting divisions in Europe]



Ορίστε κάτι άμεσα σχετικό: The Habsburg Empire and the long half-life of economic institutions


----------



## SBE (Nov 8, 2017)

Δηλαδή, οι μισοί εισάγουν αυτοκίνητα, κι οι άλλοι μισοί καύσιμα.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 18, 2017)

Πήγα στη Βέροια πριν από μια βδομάδα, που λέτε, και πρόσεξα ότι σε μερικά σημεία είχε χάρτες για να προσανατολίζονται οι τουρίστες. «Ωραία», λέω, «να τα βλέπουν κι αλλού αυτά». Και δεν μπορώ να πω, ήταν χρήσιμος ο χάρτης που μελέτησα – ή μάλλον οι χάρτες, διότι πρόκειται για ζεύγος διαφορετικών χαρτών. Διαπίστωσα όμως και ορισμένα προβλήματα.

Το πιο σοβαρό είναι η έλλειψη βασικών στοιχείων προσανατολισμού. Η πάνω πλευρά των χαρτών δεν ταυτίζεται με τον βορρά, που δεν αναφέρεται καθόλου, αλλά με τη δύση. Επίσης, δεν φαίνεται να ταυτίζεται με την κατεύθυνση προς την οποία κοιτάζει κάποιος που τον διαβάζει, όπως έχω δει σε πιο μελετημένους δημόσιους χάρτες· ίσως αυτό να ίσχυε για το συγκεκριμένο σημείο, αλλά αναιρείται από το γεγονός ότι οι δύο πλευρές της πινακίδας είναι πανομοιότυπες, και νομίζω και αντίστοιχη πινακίδα σε άλλο σημείο (χωρίς όμως να μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω τώρα). Επίσης, η θέση της πινακίδας σημαδεύεται στον χάρτη με ένα _i_ που στο υπόμνημα εξηγείται ως «πληροφορίες» και δεν βοηθάει ιδιαίτερα αυτόν που δεν ξέρει ήδη πού βρίσκεται.

Υπάρχουν και άλλα, όμως θα στραφώ στο μεταφραστικό κομμάτι, όπου μοιάζει να έγινε καλή δουλειά... με μία εξαίρεση.


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2017)

Ας πούμε ότι ο Ι.Ν. Αγίου Αντωνίου είναι "Church of Saint Anthony" (ή παραλλαγές) και όχι "St. Antony Temple";

[Και γενικότερα βλέπω ότι οι εκκλησίες των αγίων έχουν γίνει "temple".]


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 18, 2017)

Α, πολλές εξαιρέσεις! Δεν τα κοίταξα αρκετά προσεκτικά· το «Old Court of Justice» επίσης δεν με ικανοποιεί για «Παλιό Δικαστικό Μέγαρο» (σαφώς ορθότερο το «Old Courthouse»*), και φυσικά έχουμε και το λάθος που ήθελα αρχικά να αναδείξω... το μνημόνιο!

* Παλιά πληγή τής περίπου μετάφρασης το _δικαστήριο_, καθώς χρησιμοποιείται τόσο για το όργανο όσο και για το κτήριο που το στεγάζει. Στην Κατερίνη βλέπεις πινακίδα «Δικαστήρια – Courts», που ενώ δεν είναι ακριβώς λάθος, σίγουρα το λες ασαφές.


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2017)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> και φυσικά έχουμε και το λάθος που ήθελα αρχικά να αναδείξω... το μνημόνιο!



:lol:


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Dec 14, 2017)

Κατάλογος γεωπολιτικών διαφορών όπως σημειώνονται στους χάρτες της National Geographic, ή αλλιώς, τη βγάζουμε με κόκκινο μελάνι μέχρι να τα βρούνε μεταξύ τους (ή αλλιώς, λεπτομέρειες που παραβλέπουν οι περισσότερες υδρόγειοι σφαίρες).

Επίσης, παρακαλώ κάποιος μοδεράτορας να αλλάξει την αχρηστευμένη εικόνα στην παραπροηγούμενη ανάρτησή μου (καθώς και σε αυτήν), και να βάλει στη θέση της αυτόν τον σύνδεσμο. Αφού το θέλει έτσι ο Φωτοκουβάς, δημιούργησα δημόσιο άλμπουμ για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 21, 2018)

Roman Roads of Britain


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2018)

Maps That Show The Origin Of Words We Use All The Time


----------



## Marinos (May 16, 2019)

Medieval trade route networks


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2020)

Porters Lake, Nova Scotia. Ο απάνω δρόμος, ο κάτω δρόμος, ο πέρα δρόμος, ο πόδε δρόμος.


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2020)

*Mercator Misconceptions: Clever Map Shows the True Size of Countries*


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2020)

Ρωσία, Καναδάς, Γροιλανδία: οποία ξεφτίλα!


----------



## Marinos (Aug 22, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gall–Peters_projection


----------



## Marinos (Oct 30, 2020)

Alexander the Great’s Empire​


----------



## Marinos (Jan 5, 2021)

Discover Fascinating Vintage Maps From National Geographic's Archives​More than 6,000 maps from the magazine's 130-year-long history have been digitally compiled for the first time.


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2021)

Αναρωτιέμαι πόσοι πιάνουν με το πρώτο το ρέφερενς του νομού Ηλείας.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 25, 2021)

Zazula said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι πόσοι πιάνουν με το πρώτο το ρέφερενς του νομού Ηλείας.


Χρειάστηκε να το ψάξω... Επίσης, δεν ήξερα ότι βγάζει σφουγγάρια και η Κάρπαθος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 26, 2021)

Mythical Beasts of Ancient Greece, a map


----------



## daeman (Feb 28, 2021)

*Amerikē*, by Her(acles) Lazaridis, En Athēnais: [s.n., 1860?], Library of Congress Geography and Map Division





Αριστούργημα, γλωσσικά· κατάλληλο και για κουίζ.

Καταγράφω ό,τι βλέπω και μου χτυπάει στο μάτι, ξεκινώντας από βορειοανατολικά κι όσο αντέχω:

ΚΑΝΑΔΑΣ:
Στατεγχούκον Ακρωτήριον
Φαρίβελλον Ακρωτήριον
Δαυίς Πορθμός
Βαφφίνιος Κόλπος, Βαφφινία Γη
Κουμβερλανδία
Λαβραδορίς
Μουγφόρδου Ακρωτήριον
Νέα Φουτλανδία
Νέα Βραννσβίκη
Αλιφάξη
Νιτχεγουόνη
Ριχμόνδη
Μιστισίνη Λίμνη
Κουεβέκη
Μοντρεάλη
Κιγγιστών
Νήσος Μανσφιέλδη
Νήσος Σαουθαμπτών
Ουδσόνιος Κόλπος
Χιστερφιέλδη
Λίμνη Υρώνη
Λίμνη Μεγάλη Βινιπέγη (και Μικρή)
Βαλαστών
Αθαβάσκα
Ν. Κουάδρα και Βαγκουεβέρη

ΗΠΑ:
Κανταβριγία
Μακρά Νήσος
Νέα Υόρκη (με ψιλή στο Υόρκη)
Αλβάνη
Εούφφαλος
Ονταρία Λίμνη
Ερίη Λίμνη
Μιχιγάνη Λίμνη
Μιλβαούκη
Χίκαγον
Κολομβία
Πιτσβούργη
Κιγκηνάτη
Βανδαλία
Βασιγκτών
Χεσαπικός Κόλπος
Φραγκφόρτη
Ριχμόνδη
Γεωργετόβνη
Καρλεστών
Σαβανάχη
Φλωρίς
Πορθμός Πρόνοια
Βαχαμικαί Νήσοι
Σανσαλβάτωρ Νήσος
Καυκόνησοι
Απαλάχης Κόλπος
Μοβίλη
Νέα Αυρηλία
Μιλλεδγεβίλλη
Καχάβα
Γαλβεστών
Μακωνδόχαι
Αυστίνα
Άγιος Χριστόβαλος
Γεφφερσών
Σύλληψις
Ορεγόνη
Αστορία
Μενδόκινον
Μοντερέη (η)
Αγ. Βαρβάρα
Γίγας ποταμός

ΜΕΞΙΚΟΝ:
Αρίσπη
Κοριζάλη
Χιχουαχούα
Κουλιακάνη
Κόλπος Καλιφορνίας
Δούραγγον
Ακαπονίλα
Γουαδαλαξάρα
Γουανασούατον
Βερακρούζη
Γουέβλα
Ουάξακα
Ακαπούλκα
Τεχουαντεπέκης Κόλπος
Καμπέχη
Υουκατάνη
......

Δίνω σκυτάλη για την Κεντρική και Νότια.


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2021)

Ε όχι Χριστόβαλος ο άγιος Χριστόφορος!
(Ευτυχώς που καταργήσαμε τους πολλούς εξελληνισμούς. Θα έβγαζαν περισσότερα τέρατα από τις αντιστρεψιμότητες...)


----------



## daeman (Feb 28, 2021)

Καυκόνησοι: Caicos 

Νέα Αυρηλία: New Orleans

Γίγας ποταμός:


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 1, 2021)

Γελάω με τη Νέα Φουτλανδία... Γελάω δυο φορές με τη Μιλβαούκη και τον Χεσαπικό Κόλπο... Αλλά έχει και πολλά ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία.

Ώστε «Νέα και Παλαιά Καλιφορνία», έτσι; Οι όροι που πετυχαίνει κανείς συνήθως είναι _Alta_ («Άνω») και _Baja_ («Κάτω») για το αμερικανικό και το μεξικανικό τμήμα αντίστοιχα, βρίσκω όμως και αναφορές στη _Nueva California_ (π.χ. εδώ).

Έχει γούστο που εμφανίζεται η Σάντα Μπάρμπαρα αλλά όχι το Λος Άντζελες, που θα έπαιρνε κεφάλι κάποια χρόνια αργότερα με την έλευση του σιδηροδρόμου. Ο δε «Άγιος Φραγκίσκος» πιο πάνω ήταν παιδί του πυρετού του χρυσού: το 1848 είχε χίλιους κατοίκους και την επόμενη χρονιά είχε 25 χιλιάδες. (Η ευγενής αυτή οικογένεια, των πόλεων που ξεπήδησαν στο δεύτερο μισό του 19ου αιώνα για να εξυπηρετήσουν τους χρυσοθήρες που συνέρρευσαν εις άγραν πλούτου και στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις έμειναν με την όρεξη, περιλαμβάνει επίσης το Γιοχάνεσμπουργκ, τη Μελβούρνη, το Ντούνεντιν, το Σακραμέντο και, κάπως πιο έμμεσα, το Ντένβερ.)

Η «Μιλλεδγεβίλλη» είναι το Μιλετζβίλ, πρωτεύουσα της Τζόρτζιας μέχρι και τον Αμερικανικό Εμφύλιο· αντικαταστάθηκε από την Ατλάντα το 1868 και κατά συνέπεια μαράζωσε, καθώς η πολιτειακή κυβέρνηση ήταν ο βασικός πυλώνας της οικονομίας της.

«Βουενοσάιραι» και «Ριονιανέιρον» στη Νότια Αμερική· φαίνεται πως τα των λατινικών γλωσσών ονόματα τα κολλάμε.

Το όνομα της λίμνης Σουπίριορ δεν διακρίνεται καθαρά, όμως ακόμα και σχετικά πρόσφατα την έχω πετύχει ως «Ανωτέρα», οπότε ίσως είναι αυτό.

_Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία διακρίνεται η Παρισία Χίλτον μαζί με τον εξίσου διάσημο σκύλο φυλής Χιχουαχούας, την Τινκερμπέλλ (2001–2015)._


----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2021)

Παρισία Χιλτώνος, παρακαλώ, μετά παρρησίας. Και Τινκερβέλλη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 1, 2021)

Ωραίο daeman. Χρονολογικά, μετά το 1867, αφού η Αλάσκα ανήκει στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες (ίσως και με αφορμή την απόκτησή της).


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 1, 2021)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ωραίο daeman. Χρονολογικά, μετά το 1867, αφού η Αλάσκα ανήκει στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες (ίσως και με αφορμή την απόκτησή της).


Και μάλλον πριν το 1870, όταν η Βρετανία παραχώρησε στον νεοσύστατο Καναδά τα περισσότερα εδάφη που κατείχε στη Βόρειο Αμερική· μέχρι τότε η ονομασία αφορούσε μόνο το κομμάτι που βλέπουμε στα ανατολικά.

Το ότι η Κάτω/Παλαιά Καλιφόρνια εμφανίζεται με διαφορετικό χρώμα από το υπόλοιπο Μεξικό ίσως οφείλεται στο ότι αποτελούσε έδαφος και όχι πολιτεία, σε αντίθεση με την υπόλοιπη χώρα (κάτι που διήρκεσε μέχρι τα μέσα του 20ού αιώνα)· από τη στιγμή όμως που ανήκε ξεκάθαρα στο Μεξικό, μοιάζει λίγο άτοπη αυτή η επιλογή.

Πιο περίεργη είναι η παρουσία της ενιαίας Κεντρικής Αμερικής, που εμφανίζεται εδώ με την παλιά ονομασία «Γουατεμάλα» και, έχοντας αποσχιστεί από το Μεξικό το 1823, είχε διαλυθεί στα σημερινά κράτη ήδη από το 1841. (Οι όποιες προσπάθειες επανένωσης τις δεκαετίες που ακολούθησαν υπήρξαν βραχύβιες και δεν θα περίμενα ν' αποτυπώθηκαν ως τέτοιες στον χάρτη.) Η ενιαία «Αϊτή» επίσης παραπέμπει στην περίοδο 1822–44, όταν η νεαρή Δημοκρατία της Αϊτής προσάρτησε την ακόμα πιο νεόκοπη Δημοκρατία της Ισπανικής Αϊτής, ενοποιώντας έτσι την Ισπανιόλα σε ένα κράτος λίγα μόλις χρόνια μετά την εκδίωξη των αποικιακών δυνάμεων από το νησί και υπό μάλλον αμφιλεγόμενες συνθήκες.

Γεννάται λοιπόν η απορία αν ολόκληρος ο χάρτης είναι εξίσου ενημερωμένος ή αν ο χρωματισμός των συνόρων είναι μεταγενέστερος και μας παραπλανεί· η ίδια η Αλάσκα άλλωστε δεν γράφει πουθενά σε ποιον ανήκει, και το όνομα αυτό δίνεται μόνο για τη χερσόνησο στα νοτιοδυτικά.

Ούτε το Τέξας δείχνει κυριότητα· θα υπέθετε κανείς ότι είχε ήδη προσαρτηθεί στις ΗΠΑ, κάτι που συνέβη επίσημα το 1848, αλλά το σύνορο ΗΠΑ–Μεξικό ξεφεύγει πολύ. Και να μην υπολογίζει την Αγορά του Γκάντσντεν του 1852 για το δυτικό κομμάτι, ανατολικά θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον ν' ακολουθεί τον Ρίο Γκράντε, που εμφανίζεται εδώ ως «Νόρτης π.» —υποθέτω από την ισπανική του ονομασία, _Río Bravo (del Norte)_— και πιο πάνω ως «Βόρειος π.». Άλλωστε σε άλλα σημεία του χάρτη τα σύνορα σημαδεύονται με τελείες και ο χρωματισμός ακολουθεί εκείνες, αλλά εδώ απουσιάζουν, κάτι που θα ήταν λογικό αν το σύνορο ακολουθούσε το ποτάμι... ή αν δεν υπήρχε ακόμα σύνορο. (Εκτός κι αν απλώς δεν πολυφαίνονται εδώ.) Άλλωστε ο χάρτης κάνει αναφορά και στη Φρεδονία, που υπήρξε για μόλις έναν μήνα το 1826–27 αλλά φαίνεται πως συνέχισε να αναγράφεται σε κάποιους χάρτες.

Γενικά δεν βγάζω άκρη.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 4, 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/TerribleMaps/photos/a.1702342333343482/2936855709892132




Αναφέρεται σε αυτό τον πόλεμο και αυτόν εδώ.


----------

